# [Eberron] Beneath the Ice!



## nonamazing (Dec 26, 2004)

Here is the official in-character thread for 'Beneath the Ice', an old-school style dungeon crawl set in the world of Eberron.  (The game will begin on Monday, December 27th.)

* The players:

Barkey, playing *Barandurr Genlom Steelsing*, a Dwarven Cleric of Onatar, Level 5
Krug, playing *Mong*, a Shifter Ranger/Fighter, Level 3/2
Doomhawk, playing *Toshanharath*,  a Kalashtar Psychic Warrior, Level 5
Sorrow the Man Bear, playing *Norderil "Smarttounge" Pitiken*, a Gnomish Rogue, Level 5
Speed-Stick, playing *Karthak d'Lyrandar*, a Half-Elven Storm Wizard, Level 5
Ferrix, playing *Floe Glitterice*, an Uldra Druid, Level 4

* Other expedition members (alternate players):

Slippshade, playing *Cyril Vadallia*, an Elven Bard/Fighter, Level 3/2

* Some assorted minor and major non-payer characters:

Quentin Voddlegrok, addled Gnomish scholar, de facto expedition leader, expert 2
Captain Gravan, seemingly sinister ship's commander, expert 3/rogue 1
The crew of the _Whale's Carcass_, motley bunch of rejects, mostly all commoner 1
Thugrun Blackice, deceased Dwarf from a distant land
Wassen d'Lyrandar, naval general, amiable uncle to Karthak and friend to Toshanharath, aristocrat 5
Lord Boroman ir'Dayne, famed explorer and nobleman, aristocrat 2/expert 3
Esravash d'Lyrandar, scheming matriarch of House Lyrandar, (class and level = secret)

Animal companions/Familiars, etc.

Rast, reptile with remarkable senses, Mong's companion
the Emerald Lion, brave psicrystal, Toshanharath's companion
Like Snow Falling, cool snow leopard, Floe's companion


A few quick words about formatting:

All posts will be considered to be in character unless noted otherwise.  All speech should be in "quotation marks" and all thoughts should be _italicized_.  You may use colors, if you wish, just make sure that you choose a color that will be fairly easy to read off a black background.

If your characters run across something in a foreign language, I will note it like this:  [Language] - "spoiler text"  (The spoiler text will be invisible unless highlighted, of course.  Any characters who speak the appropriate language or are under the effects of an appropriate spell may highlight and read the text--others should ignore it.)  Use the same technique if you wish to have your character say something in any language other than Common.

I'll also use spoiler text for messages that are intended for one or two characters only, generally in relation to skill checks.  Same format as the language thing: [Character] - "spoiler text"

Here's some examples:

The frost giant looks at you, grimaces, and says [Giant] - 



Spoiler



"Ye've no place in my lands, small warm ones!  Leave now, a'fore I commences pummelling!"



The strange purple lightning dances up and down the sail lines, terrifying the crew.  [Karthak] - 



Spoiler



"Knowledge (arcana): you believe that the lightning is, in fact, a harmless non-magical display."


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 27, 2004)

*One week out...*

It has been several days since you left Stormhome behind.  Your journey has been enjoyable, albeit uneventful.  _The Whale's Carcass_ may not look like much, but she sails well, and only the overly sensitive Voddlegrok has had any problems whatsoever with seasickness.

The ship is also surprisingly comfortable, most of the cargo space having been converted into simple--although very small--private cabins for each of you.  Captain Gravan and his crew do their best to stay out of your way, for the most part.

On the morning of your seventh day out, Gravan seems unusually nervous.  A thick, clinging fog came up overnight, making sailing difficult and causing the normally high-spirited crew to mutter and complain endlessly.  The ship's mood has become oppressive and gloomy.

Around noon, Gravan suddenly raises the alarm.  "All hands to deck!  Black sails to the south!  Someone wake up Voddlegrok's men!"

As you all begin to gather on deck, the crew running back and forth frantically, Gravan motions you over to the rear of the ship.  Through the fog, you can just make out the dim outline of a small, dark ship.  "She's a quick one--making good time.  Smaller and faster than us, so we've got no chance to get away.  If we'd spotted them earlier, maybe things would have been different, but this blasted fog..."  Gravan shakes his head sadly.  "She'll be on us in two, maybe three minutes.  Get yourselves ready for a fight."

"Um, I am terribly sorry to interrupt you, um, captain," says Voddlegrok, nervously, "b-but do we really, um, have any reason to assume these people are hostile?  Perhaps they're just trying to, um, catch up to us to deliever an urgent message, mmm?"

"Aye, perhaps that's true.  But I wouldn't be betting on it.  In any case, it's best to be prepared for the worse.  I've been boarded before, and it's not a pretty experience."  Gravan turns to the rest of you.  "Like as not, they'll come up on the port side.  And we've not got much time to prepare, so find yourselves a spot and get ready to fight for your lives."  Gravan turns away from you as he begins issuing commands to his crew.​
Below, you'll find a crude map of the Whale's Carcass, upper deck.  There are cabins and cargo space below, and three tall sails that stretch up above (where there is also a small crow's nest).  The small 'c's on the map represent random crew members, while the capital letters indcate the placement of an NPC or PC.  Each space represents a five-foot square.

It looks like you have about two minutes before the other ship catches up to you.  Their intentions are unclear.

[Karthak] - 



Spoiler



You notice that the ship is made of Soarwood, and seems to be a House Lyrandar design.  A very expensive ship.



[Mong] - 



Spoiler



Knowledge (nature): You suspect that this fog is unnatural in origin.



[Toshanharath] - 



Spoiler



Your psicrystal has become very excited.  It is urging you to leap off the ship, swim over to the other ship, climb aboard it, and defeat the oposing crew single handed.



[SBLOCK]
	
	



```
....../\....
...../cc\...
\.../V...\..
.\..|M||N|..
..\.|....|..
..|.|o..c|..
o.---o||.|..
..|.|.||.|..
L.|.|.||K|..
o.---oWBG|..
..|.|o.T.|..
../.|....|..
./..\.||./..
/....\cc/...
......\/....
............

Fireball:

...../cc\...
\.../V...\..
.\..|M||N|..
..\.|....|..
..**|o..c|..
o****o||.|..
******||.|..
*******|K|..
*******BG|..
******.T.|..
.****....|..
./**\.||./..
/....\cc/...
......\/....
............
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Krug (Dec 27, 2004)

Mong shouts "This fog is not natural. May be made by magic. Be wary!" She readies her bow and nocks an arrow. She finds whatever she can, squatting behind a mast or the sides of the ship.  "Deliver a message? Perhaps it would be as likely they wish to sell us meat pies?" she says sarcastically. "So what happened the last time you were boarded?" she asks. Her hair billows in the sea wind, and her eyes are blazing with eagerness at the coming combat. _I was so thirsting for a combat, Rast. Sick of shooting arrows into rotten fruit and seabirds._ She thinks to herself.


----------



## Barkey (Dec 28, 2004)

Groggily Barandurr arrives on deck, likely, if anyone takes notice, recovering from a night of drinking. Dressed in his simple tunic emblazoned with the symbol of Onatar on the breast and a simple pair of breeches, he shouts up at Gravan, "Listen boyo, muh gut tells me that it may be that young Boroman that tried to stop us befure, les not give him a chance to board us."
"Do ye be havin a whalin spear, or mebbe somethin able to pearce the side of the boat lad? Methinks we should make shart wurk of them, because they be a smaller ship.  He begins to meander around on deck, moving with as much quickness as a hungover dwarf can.


----------



## Speed-Stick (Dec 28, 2004)

Prepared Spells - 0- Detect Magic (x2), Light, Read Magic, Ray of Frost (d)
1- Magic Missles, Sheild, Mage Armor, Alarm, Obscuring Mist (D)
2- Blur, Mirror Image, Scorching Ray, Gust of Wind (D)
3- Fireball, Haste, Lightning Bolt (D)

Turning to the Captain, Karthak speaks "Its a very nice ship. Soarwood. It looks to be designed by my House. I suppose one can't be too carefull though" With that Karthak begins casting spells 

_Casting Mage Armor, and Sheild _


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 28, 2004)

"The last time I was boarded was by the Aundair Royal Navy, which turned out well, as far as those things go.  They threw all my cargo overboard and threw me and my crew into the brig.  The naval General who oversaw my trial decreed that I'd never again be allowed to dock in Stormhome as long as my ship bore any weapons."  Gravan grins.  "They thought I might have been inclined toward piracy, you see.  Anyway, that should answer your question as well, Barandurr.  I'm not allowed to set sail with anything more dangeroous than a dagger, these days."  Gravan ties off one of the sails as he makes his way toward the front of the ship.  "And on a more personal note, my Dwarven friend, exactly where have you been hiding your ale?  I've kept an eye on the casks you had stored in the hold, and I know for a fact neither of them has been tapped yet.  Don't get me wrong, I've no problem with you drinkin' aboard my ship--I just wish you'd offered your captain a little, eh?"

Voddlegrok crowds closer to Karthak.  "Oh!  It's a Lyrandar ship, mmm?  Well, that's probably good news, isn't it?"

Gravan shakes his head in frustration.  "Any fool can buy one of those, providing they've got enough money.  All we know for sure is that whoever is after us is either very rich or very good boat thieves."

The dark ship creeps closer.  You can see now that it is about as wide as your ship, but only two-thirds as long, and rides very low in the water.  The thick fog makes it very difficult to make out any fine details.​
Mong, having taken a good position beside the rear mast, you now have cover relative to the approaching ship.

Barandurr, due to your hangover, you take a -1 penalty on all saving throws versus sonic attacks.

Karthak, your spells go off without a hitch.  Your _mage armor_ will last for the next five hours, and your _shield_ will last for the next five minutes.

[Toshanharath] - 



Spoiler



Spot Check: You can just barely make out a handful of figures on the deck of the approaching ship.  They seem to be heavily armored.  A massive eight-foot tall Warforged stands at the bow of the ship.



The other ship will catch up to yours in one minute.


----------



## Krug (Dec 28, 2004)

Mong watches as the mage casts some spells. "The best spell for your defense is you getting out of open range," she says. She readies her arrow, licking her lips.


----------



## Barkey (Dec 28, 2004)

Barandurr mutters something under his breath about what good a ship is with no weapons, and begins moving groggily towards Toshanharath, pulling out his hammer as he staggers, when he gets close enough he pulls what looks like dog hair out of a pouch on his belt, throws it on Toshanharath and begins chanting something in dwarvish. Then nothing happens, you wonder if his spell has failed, he hasn't ever looked like much of a cleric so it's not suprising.

{ooc/- I cast bulls strength on Toshanharath}


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 28, 2004)

*From the fog: a mysterious foe!*

Gravan continues to bellow orders to his crew as the Soarwood craft gracefully drifts closer.  A moment later, the wind changes direction, and a thick bank of fog settles across you, chilling you to the bone and making it impossible to see anything.  For just a moment, all is silent.

Then you hear a "thunk", and then another--a sound like wood striking wood.  Seconds later, you hear the rush of booted feet, and the fog finally begins to blow away.

The smaller ship has pulled alongside you, and two heavy black wooden planks have been tossed out to connect your ship to theirs.  A small group of armored soldiers have taken advantage of the sudden fog to rush aboard--burly humans, they wear tabards over greenish tinted chainmail, and helmets with an odd half-faceplate.  On their shields, and on the front of their tabard, is a stylized insignia of a green claw.  They wave their flails menacingly, leering as Gravan's crew scuttle away in all directions.

Aboard the black ship are two more men, similarly dressed, carrying crossbows and flanking a smaller woman.  The woman wears the same chainmail and tabard, but no helmet.  Her long black hair is whipped about in the wind, and a green leather eyepatch covers her left eye.  Her good eye is closed in concentration and she holds a glowing emerald in both hands.

Just behind the woman, you see a massive Warforged, nearly eight-feet tall, take a running start and leap from one ship to the other.  It lands on the _Whale's Carcass_ with a massive crash, splintering the wood beneath its feet with its sheer weight.  It's left hand has been replaced with a devious-looking serrated waraxe, and in its right it carries a large metal shield.  Its eyes have a slight greenish glow.

After the Warforged lands, the woman puts away her gem and turns her attention to you, a disgusted expression on her face.  "Augh!  How can you possibly stand to sail in a ship that stinks like that?  It smells like...it smells like...like..."

"Like a dead whale, Miyris?", offers one of the crossbow-wielding soldiers helpfully.

"Shut up," says the woman disdainfully, clouting the soldier across the back of the head.  "It doesn't matter!  Listen," she says, turning her attention back to you, "I just want to get this finished and over with so I can get away from this stench as quickly as possible.  So just cooperate, and no one will get hurt and we'll all be happy, okay?"

"W-wh-what do you, w-w-want?" cries Voddlegrok, "W-we don't have anything of v-value, mmm."

"Oh, whatever!  I'm not here to steal your jewelry or anything.  Do I _look_ like a common pirate to you?  Hmm?  I didn't think so.  I just want one thing, and then we'll all be on our way."  She looks away from Voddlegrok, sneering, and begins issuing commands.  "Deadweight!  Find the book, and hurry up!  It's probably belowdecks.   The rest of you, make sure none of these stinky people try anything funny!"

"Uhh, actually, Miyris, I don't think it's the _people_ that stink, it's just the _boat_..," one of the flail-wielding soldiers says.

"Oh, would you just SHUT UP!"​
There are four enemy soldiers and a dangerous looking Warforged aboard your ship.  The angry woman (who seems to be the leader), remains on the smaller ship, with two more soldiers.  The men look competent but not particularly skilled (and a little on the dumb side)  The odd gleam in their eyes may mean that they're under the effect of something (possibly magic or drugs).  The Warforged looks positively scary.

I've updated the map in my earlier post to reflect everyone's current posistion (and the position of the invaders).  The small 'o's on the maps are the soldiers, the 'W' is the warforged, and the 'L' is the enemy leader (Miyris)  Initiative is as follows:

Karthak - 17
Quentin Voddlegrok - 16
Norderil - 15
Deadweight (the Warforged) - 15
Miyris (the leader) - 14
Mong - 9
Barandurr - 7
enemy soldiers - 4
Captain Gravan - 2
Toshanharath - 1

Current spell effects (known):
_Bull's Strength_ on Toshanharath (4 more minutes)
_Mage Armor_ on Karthak (5 more hours)
_Shield_ on Karthak (4 more minutes)

Quentin is going to faint (that's his standard response to most forms of danger).  If no one stops it, the Warforged is just going to stomp down belowdecks to search for whatever this 'book' is.









*OOC:*


 - I know a few people are still out of town/busy with holiday stuff, etc., so I'm going to give everyone plenty of time to respond to this one.


----------



## Krug (Dec 29, 2004)

Mong moves over to Quentin, acting as if she's trying to make sure he doesn't faint. "Come on gnome. You've tolerated the smell of this ship for days. Surely you would not faint at this slight smell? What book is this?" she whispers softly. She tries to appear calm and collected.


----------



## Speed-Stick (Dec 29, 2004)

Karthak dosn't look suprised that these people arn't friendly, and the only thing he says in response to the leader is the words needed to cast another spell.

_Casting Haste on everyone I can get in range._


----------



## Doomhawk (Dec 30, 2004)

Sounding hurt, Toshanharath quips, "But ma'am, funny things are what I _do_... and I don't smell like whale!" The last word comes out in something of a yelp as the Kalashtar's psicrystal leaps from his shoulder in an attempt to pounce on the newcomers and Toshanharath spends the next few seconds grasping at the air, trying to get a grip on it again. Clearing his throat, Toshanharath sinks slightly into a stance, putting his hand on the hilt of Mongamathor and moving to put himself between the Warforged and the stairway to belowdecks. But he doesn't attack yet, waiting for some indication from Gravan or the others that a fight is inevitable.

OOC: Sorry for not posting for so long. I didn't have Internet access until today, I was out of town for Christmas.


----------



## Barkey (Dec 30, 2004)

Barandurr has a look on his face like he's swallowed something very distastefull, scowling he looks at the woman, " Lissen Lass wha book ye be wantin? Methinks the Collection of Korranberg would have moren enough books for ya. I'm suren we could come to some sort of agreement though, but wheren I come from ya dont be bringing something like that," he points at the warforged, "Less yar lookin for a fight, an thas a big fella if'n I e'er saw one.  If'n that be the case, well methinks me boyos..," he suddenly looks at Mong somewhat sheepishly, remembering the company he presently kept," ...and tha lass, will be morein happy to oblige." As he says this he begins to move foward towards the giant warforged, bringing his rather oversized and gruesome steel warhammer to bear.


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 30, 2004)

*The tension rises!*

The air crackles around Karthak as he begins to intone an arcane formula.  The angry, eyepatch-wearing woman shouts, but the spell is finished before her men have a chance to react--tiny electrical sparks dance away from Karthak and strike each of the explorers, causing their muscles to twitch.

Quentin slips to the ground, sighing, as Norderil, nearby, takes up a defensive position behind the fore mast.  The Warforged invader ignores Karthak's spellcasting, and moves around to the cabin door.  Finding it shut tight, the massive construct slams its shoulder into the door, causing a few small cracks to appear.

"What are you people doing over there?"  From her vantage point slightly below the level of your ship, it is difficult for Miyris to get a clear view of the situation.  She steps back a few paces and cranes her neck, trying to get a better look at things.

Just after Karthak's enhancement settles over her, Mong breaks away from her cover, and, darting around behind Karthak and Gravan, rushes to Voddlegrok's side.  Her words, at first, draw no response from the gnome, but a surreptitious slap suddenly startles him into wakefulness.  Looking up wide-eyed at Mong, Voddlegrok stammers, "I-I d-don't know what b-book she's referring to.  W-well, Norderil and I did make a few purchases before, um, we left port, but nothing, um, valuable enough to attract thieves!"

Barandurr takes up position just to the side of the Warforged, wielding his hammer threateningly.  The metal monster turns slightly to face the Dwarf, who stands slightly higher than the Warforged's waist.  Their eyes lock, for just a moment.  Barandurr growls as the construct slowly raises its axe.

The enemy soldiers, completely surprised by the unexpected resistance, stand confused, as does Captain Gravan, frozen in perilous indecision.  Toshanharath moves past Barandurr to stand just behind the Warforged, his glittering crystal sword at the ready.

Miyris shrieks in anger as she realizes the level of defiance arrayed against her.  "I tried to be nice about this, but you wouldn't let me!  Fine!  Attack their crew--cripple the ship!"  The soldiers nod, and shift into agressive positions.  "Make sure to take the Shifter alive--our mistress wants a word with her!"​
Round one: Karthak's _Haste_ affects all of the player characters (5 more rounds).  Deadweight attacks the cabin door dealing 2 points of damage (after Hardness).  Norderil takes cover behind a barrel, Quentin goes prone.  Miyris delays her action until the end of the round, and soldiers, without clear orders, choose to skip their action.  Mong moves from one side of the ship to the other to kneel next to Quentin.  Barandurr and Toshanharath take up positions threatening the Warforged, and Miyris uses her delayed action to command her troops to attack.  Miyris' new initiative count is 1 (right after Toshanharath).  Captain Gravan does nothing, seemingly unable to decide whether he should resist and risk his ship and crew or submit to the demands of the invaders.

Commence round two!


----------



## Krug (Dec 30, 2004)

Hissing, Mong will fire her arrow at Miyris, making a full attack to fire another arrow at her. Rast coils tightly underneath the Shifter's armor, excited at the combat. She will take a 5' step to find cover if she can as well. "Take me alive? Come and TRY!" she hisses.


----------



## Speed-Stick (Dec 30, 2004)

Deciding that now would be a good time to take the offensive, Karthak grabs something out of his spell component pouch. With another series of arcane gestures, Karthak launches a ball of flame at the opposing ships leader.
_Casting Fireball at the leader, and trying to get as many of the other crew in the radius as possible. Deals 5d6 with a DC 17 Reflex save for half. _


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Dec 31, 2004)

Norderil also decides to snap into action. Drawing his mace, he steps out from around his cover and engages the first of the two marauders along the port side. Jinking to the left slightly, he swings his the crystal headed mace across the body of the attacker, attempting to provoke a defensive response.

_Draw and move action, engaging first attacker using the Feint action. Bluff check +7_

((OOC Note: Thank you, nonamazing, for making sure Norderil didn't fall off the ship.  I've been ahving some trouble with my network, and I had it up for a little while (as evidenced by my character sheet) but lost it. Ended up having to replace my hardware.  But, all is better now, I should be able to keep up.))


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 31, 2004)

*Fireball Adjudication*









*OOC:*


 Because Fireballs can be tricky, I want to make sure I'm getting your intentions correct before I continue.  I've added an extra diagram to the maps above showing one possibility for the spell.  This possible blast radius would catch the female leader, one of the crossbow soldiers on her ship, two of the flail soldiers on your ship, and the Warforged.  The other possible blast would catch the other crossbow-wielder but not the Warfoged.  Those are the two possibilites that would catch the most targets.

A third possiblity, which doesn't damage as many opponents, would be to center the fireball on her ship only.  This would catch her and both of the crossbow wielders, but none of the soldiers aboard your ship.  I mention this third possibility because Karthak would know that his fireball will inflame combustable objects, and both ships are made of wood.  Casting the fireball in such a way as to put the enemy soldiers aboard your ship in the blast radius will result in the _Whale's Carcass_ catching fire.  Of course, Karthak may have some magic that will deal with the fire--I just wanted to keep you informed of all possible options.

I went ahead and rolled 5d6 for the Fireball: it will do a total of 19 points of damage to each person caught in the blast radius who fails the saving throw.

Once you've chosen an option for your fireball, let me know, and we'll move on to the next round.


----------



## Speed-Stick (Dec 31, 2004)

_OOC- Just targeting their ship. _


----------



## Doomhawk (Dec 31, 2004)

Mongamathor floats about for a moment as Toshanharath seeks an opening in the Warforged's defenses. "Your name is Deadweight? ...gosh, I can't even taunt you, it's just too easy..." Having seen an opening, he delivers a quick thrust charged with psychic power.

OOC: Draw weapon, and attack with scimitar, using Psionic Weapon and the deep crystal weapon's special ability. +5 to hit, 1d6+2 damage, crit on an 18-20, and 4d6 extra damage on a crit. PP remaining: 17.


----------



## nonamazing (Dec 31, 2004)

*An explosive (although brief) battle!*

Karthak closes his eyes, fingers twisting sublimely in the air as he concentrates on precisely manipulating the elemental forces.  A split second later: an incredible roar, a brilliant flash of light, and a searing hot wind that whips across the ship.  The soft canvas sails of the small black ship are instantly incinerated by the blast, and the light wood bursts into flame.  Both of the crossbow-wielding soldiers are killed immediately, and Miyris is literally blown off her her ship from the force of the explosion, her smoking body splashing into the water several feet away.

Voddlegrok stares, fascinated, at the destruction.  "Oh, m-m-m-my..."  Then he quietly faints.

The green-clad soldiers that had boarded the _Whale's Carcass_ look back at their destroyed ship in shock.  Norderil takes advantage of the confusion to slip up next one of the soldiers, launching an obvious feint at the surprised warrior, hoping to cause the human to overextend himself.  The bulky man takes a cautious step backwards and raises his shield, not allowing himself to be drawn into Norderil's trap.

The Warforged pauses for only a moment as its ship explodes behind it.  Its eyes never leave Barandurr's, who growls menacingly.  Deadweight, ignoring Toshanharath's taunts, slashes downward at Barandurr.  The Dwarf swings his hammer up and high, creating sparks as he deftly blocks the axe blow, smirking.  But the axe swing was only a distraction from the Warforged's actual attack--Barandurr's eyes grow wide right before the Warforged's metal shield cracks him across the face.  Stumbling back a pace, Barandurr lifts a hand to his bloodied nose, then cries out as he drags the hammer through its backswing, only to have it clang harmlessly against the Warforged's mithril plating.

Mong looks out angrily at the burning ship, her chosen target denied her.  A moment later, she notes a flurry of movement out of the corner of her eye, and turns to see the diminutive Norderil engage one of the flail-bearing soldiers.  She swiftly brings her bow to bear, loosing her shot at the soldier's exposed flank.  The arrow is driven into the wooden railing just behind the soldier, but before the arrow's feather's have stopped quivering, Mong has notched and released another shot, striking the soldier in his upper arm.  He cries out in pain, and jerks back, his foot catching in the arrow behind him.  Screaming, arms pinwheeling, the soldier falls backwards off the ship.

The remaining three soldiers look nervously at one another, and then at the burning wreckage of their ship, and finally at their Warforged companion, outnumbered but fighting on.  It doesn't take them long to realize that with their leader dead and their ship gone, they have only two options: fight to the death, or surrender.   Wearily, they toss their flails and shields to the deck before raising their hands in the air.

Toshanharath watches the brief exchange between Barandurr and the Warforged, waiting, perfectly still, for the right moment.  When he finally strikes, it is with the speed of thought: his crystal sword glows, then flashes brilliantly, and in an instant strikes along Deadweight's side, shredding through metal and wood alike to leave a smouldering scar all the way down the construct's arm.  Amazingly, though it stumbles and the greenish light in its eyes briefly flickers, the Warforged is not brought down by this awesome blow--it shakes its head and turns to face Toshanharath, impressed (and perhaps more than a little frightened) by the force of the tall man's attack.

Captain Gravan, his terrified crew, and the surrendering soldiers all look on in awe at the conflict in front of them, as the Warforged draws back his axe, preparing for a vicious attack...​
Karthak's fireball did 19 damage to each of the crossbow soldiers, neither of which made their saving throw.  Miyris, however, did make her saving throw and is still alive (and hurt) somewhere in the water.  The Soarwood sailing ship is aflame and in pretty bad shape.

Norderil made a Bluff check (roll: 4 +7= 12) versus the soldier's Sense Motive (roll: 14 +2=16) and failed in his feint.  Deadweight made a slam attack on Barandurr, dealing 4 points of damage (Barandurr's nose is bloody, but not broken).  Barandurr's counterattack, however, missed (roll: 7 +5=12 vs 16).

Mong fired twice at one of the soldiers, the first shot missing (roll: 2 +11=13), but the second easily hitting (roll: 8 +11=19) for 8 damage (roll d8: 3 +5=8).  That particular soldier is still alive, doing his best to tread water with his good arm.

Toshanharath's attack just hits (roll: 9 +8=17 vs 16), dealing 21 points of damage (roll 5d6: 17 +4=21), which severely damages the Warforged.

The three remaining soldiers are surrendering, so the only remaining threat is the Warforged.  Deadweight isn't out of the fight yet, though.  Unwilling to surrender and unable to run, the metal giant seems to be focusing on Toshanharath for his next attack.

[Norderil, Karthak] - 



Spoiler



(Spot checks): The flame is beginning to spread across to the Whale's Carcass along the planks that connect the two ships.



Let the final round begin!


----------



## Speed-Stick (Dec 31, 2004)

Karthak notices the flames dancing across the planks connecting the two ships, he shouts an order to anyone who will listen "Somebody better get those planks off our ship, or we are going to go up in flames to.". Karthak hopes his fellow explorers can deal with the Warforged, and casts another spell, trying to keep the flames from engulfing them all. 

_Casting Gust of Wind to try and blow the fire away from us, or at least stop its advancement for a turn. _


----------



## Krug (Dec 31, 2004)

Mong fires the maximum number arrows she can at the Warforged. *"Deadweight? Hah... the name shall be literal soon!"*


----------



## Doomhawk (Dec 31, 2004)

Toshanharath stays light on his feet for a few seconds. "I don't know, Mong, I think it's awfully literal now. Why, he'd still be deadweight if he were made out soarwood and livewood!" A moment passes, and Toshanharath sighs. "Fighting Warforged is never any fun." He lashes out again.

OOC: 5-foot-step to put myself in such a position that Barandurr and I are flanking the Warforged. Full attack action. Attack at +5, doing 1d6+2 damage plus 4d6 more (Psionic Weapon and deep crystal again). The extra attack from Haste will be nonlethal damage, making it at +1, dealing 1d6+2 damage and 2d6 more (deep crystal again). PP remaining: 13, and both of my foci are gone.


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 1, 2005)

*The skirmish winds to a close...*

A crack of thunder echoes off in the distance, warning of an oncoming storm.  The sudden fog that had so badly obscured your vision of the sea is vanishing fast, driven back by the waves of heat coming off of the black ship.  The sky is rapidly darkening--heavy black clouds are converging in your direction.

"That rain won't arrive in time to save us from the fire," mutters Gravan as he notices the flames beginning to chew their way across the boards connecting the two ships.  But before the anxious former pirate can finish his sentance, Karthak has acted.  The noble half-elf recites a brief arcane formula designed to call upon the opposition of heat and cold to create a strong wind.  His arms undulate sinuously as he directs the wind at the burning ship.  Instead of extinguishing the blaze, however, Karthak's _gust of wind_ only serves to add fuel to the conflagration.  As the fire roars even louder, the smaller ship tilts back in the force of the wind, but does not fully keel over.  Gravan shouts in alarm as he realizes the source of the problem.  "Those boarding planks have metal hooks in them--we're tethered to their ship!  Your air magic may be keeping the fire at bay for now, but if we don't do something, both of our ships are going down!"  The captain begins to make his way toward the other side of the ship, moving carefully to avoid stumbling into the Warforged combatant's melee range.

Mong, shouting defiance, steps over Voddlegrok's semi-concious body and lines up a shot at Deadweight's back.  Combining her own advanced archery training with Karthak's magical enhancement, Mong quickly notches and releases three arrows, each of which find their mark despite the somewhat disadvantaged angle of fire.  In the blink of an eye, the metal terror has three fletched arrows sprouting from the back of its neck.

Deadweight snaps his head back and the arrow shafts break off, leaving the sharp heads buried in its neck.  As part of the same fluid motion, Deadweight brings its arm straight out and then rapidly to the side, the jagged edge of its axe-hand gouging Toshanharath across the forehead.  The tall warrior cries out in pain as he steps back and to the side, wiping his sleeve across his face to keep the blood out of his eyes.  

Barandurr notices Toshanarath's wound and shouts to try and draw away the Warforged's attention.  Hoping to give his companion a good opening for a counterstrike, the priest swings low at the construct's knees, forcing it to turn to the right to bring its shield to bear.

The nimble Kalashatar smiles as he spies a weak spot in Deadweight's defense.  His crystal sword comes down on the construct's neck, the force of the blow driving the arrowheads further in, like a wedge.  His first strike having nearly decapitated the invader, Tosharhanath takes advantage of the unnatural speed and fluidity granted by Karthak's magic to bring his blade around in a circular arc, twisting to the side in mid-air to strike the mithral-plated warrior with the flat of his blade.  Unfortunately, Karthak's second blow is somewhat clumsy and is deflected by Deadweight's cunningly armored body.

Tosharanath readies himself for another attack and Barandurr raises his hammer to the sky with a ferocious warcry.  The two keep a careful eye on the Warforged, understandly wary of any further attacks it might be preparing to make.  A few seconds pass, and Deadweight remains completely motionless.  The entire ship stares on, anticipating the giant's next attack, but it simply stands there, its eyes still unnervingly glowing green.

Gravan reaches the boarding planks, keeping a cautious eye on the enemy soldiers still standing nearby.  He draws a small dagger from his belt and uses it to start prying away the plank closest to him.  Norderil, recognizing the danger the fire represents, moves to the other boarding plank and begins prying it loose as well.  Soon the _Whale's Carcass_ is freed from the burning remains of the rival ship, which begins to slowly drift away.

Deadweight remains unmoving until Barandurr finally reaches out and taps it on the chest.  It falls backward and strikes the deck with a powerful crash, causing wood to splinter and groan.  "I think you've broken it," quips Gravan, grinning.

***

"Okay, men, let's get these prisoners tied up and belowdecks. And be quick about it--that storm's going to hit us any minute and we need to get ready for it!"  As his crew members scrabble to carry out his orders, Gravan calls you over.  "Well, that was exciting, now wasn't it?  Heh."  In the background, you can see two of Gravan's crew ineptly trying to fish the wounded enemy soldier out of the ocean.  "But on a more serious note, I want to thank you all for standing in the defense of my ship.  I don't believe I've ever seen fighting quite like that--and an impressive display of magical power as well, sir Karthak!  Remind me not to ever give you cause to cast that fire magic at my ship!"

One of the crew members, an elderly human woman named Lucky, trundles over to the captain and tugs politely at his sleeve.  "We gots th' one man out of th' water, cap'n, but there ain'ts no sign of th' bit--er, th' woman."

"Hmm.  Well, we'll never find her at this point, and she's not going to last long out there anyway, I'd wager.  Tend to the prisioners as best you can, and start preparations for the storm."  With a curt "Aye" and a nod, the crewmate sets about carrying out Gravan's orders.

Gravan turns back to you.  "Well, what about this fellow?", he says, nudging the inert construct's body.  "Is it dead?  And what do we do now?  Do any of you have any idea what that attack was about?"​
The combat proceeded as follows:  Karthak's gust of wind increased the potency of the fire but managed to hold it back.  Mong fired three arrows at the Warforged from point blank range, but suffered a slight (-2) circumstance penalty due to an ood angle of fire (two shots from Rapid Strike + one from _haste_; rolls 9, 12, 14 +8=17, 20, 22 vs 17).  She dealt a total of 27 damage (roll 3d8: 12 +15=27).  Deadweight attack Toshanharath with its axe and hit (roll: 14 +8= 22), dealing 9 points of damage.  Barandurr used the aid another action to give Toshanharath a +2 bonus to his attacks (roll: 10 +5=15 vs 10), combined with the flanking bonus, this gave Toshanharath a total of +4.  Toshanharath's first attack was a hit (roll: 6 +12=18 vs 17) but his second one was not quite as lucky (roll: 4 +8=12 vs 17).  He dealt 19 points of damage (roll 5d6: 15 +4=19), reducing Deadweight to -6 and rendering it inert.  Norderil worked with Gravan in order to cast off the boarding planks, preventing the fire from spreading to the ship.  Please noted that I shifted initiative order slightly for dramatic purposes.

Now that the furious battle has ended and a terrible storm approaches, what do you do?


----------



## Krug (Jan 1, 2005)

"Well those who did know are dead, burnt or at the bottom of the sea. Lets ask the prisoners about what book they were looking for and who our attackers are. But I don't think they will know much," she says. Mong retrieves the arrows she can and discusses with the others what to do next. "There appears no way to speed away from the storm, is there?" she looks at the spellcasters.

She regrets that the combat was over so quickly, but happy to have helped take some of the opponents down, particularly the troublesome warforged.


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 1, 2005)

Gravan nods, obviously agreeing with Mong's assessment of the situation.  "Low-ranking soldiers in the Order aren't trusted with much information. But it is a good idea to question them.  What little we can glean from them might help shed some light on the situation.  By the way, have you encountered the Order of the Emerald Claw before?  Their leader seemed to be interested in you."  Gravan shakes his head.  "I've had a few run-ins with them--they're Karrnathi military fanatics.  Generally an unpleasant bunch to deal with, but they do tend to take good care of their flunkies.  They offer a fair ransom for the return of any of their men, should they become captured.  So even after the minor repairs to the ship and the cost of feeding those four, we'll still stand to make a small profit." 

"Are you so sure this metal one is dead, though?  Its eyes are still glowing...if it is dead, we should toss it overboard."​


----------



## Speed-Stick (Jan 1, 2005)

_OOC: What do we know about warforged? Do we know that its not dead? _


----------



## Speed-Stick (Jan 1, 2005)

"I don't think Deadweight is quite... dead. I think we should tie him up and take his weapons. Does anyone know if he will eventualy wake up if we dont heal him or repair him? He seemed like some sort of second in command." Karthak frowns at the coming storm, knowing that his magic will not allow them to out run it.


----------



## Krug (Jan 1, 2005)

Mong slaps her hand on the Warforged. "It might make a good ally, but can these creatures be trained? Otherwise, we could sell it as a house decoration," she says. She searches the Warforged to see what it has, looking particularly for documents and such. "As for the prisoners, tell them if they do not speak up, they will be food for kraken. And the Emerald Claw... I can't say I am familiar with them."


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 1, 2005)

It will be difficult to take the Warforged's axe and shield.  The axe is actually attached to his arm in place of his left hand--someone would have to actually cut the axe off in order to disarm it.  Its inert right hand is holding the shield tightly in place, and a Strength check will be needed to remove it.

Mong, you manage to recover one of the five arrows that you had fired (three were destroyed by Deadweight and one was ruined when the soldier you shot fell overboard).

Would any of you like to handle the interrogation, or would you prefer to have Gravan handle it?  If you want Gravan to do it, you'll have to wait until after the storm.  If someone in the party wishes to do so, will you choose to use Diplomacy or Intimidate?

[Mong] - 



Spoiler



(Search Check): You don't find any items of interest on the Warforged, nor any identifying marks on the construct or its shield.  (Unknown skill check): You have a strange feeling when you're near the Warforged, but you can't pinpoint exactly what causes it.



[Karthak] - 



Spoiler



(Knowledge: Arcana): Although you're no expert on Warforged, the subject has come up a couple of times during your studies.  As you understand it, because they do not bleed, the Warforged don't suffer from wounds in quite the same way that normal beings do.  A human, for example, wounded like the Warforged would slowly die as his wounds got worse over time.  When a Warforged is similarly damamged, however, they do not deteriorate, remaining in stasis until repaired.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jan 2, 2005)

Norderil walks over to the inactive juggernaught. Noticing the axe-arm is integrated, and the shield is not, he ispects the arfm carefully to see if maybe there's some mechanical means of opening the mightily clenched fist. "Unfortunatly my resourcefull friend, this beast is as much a sentient as you or I. Well, one might as well try to train poor Quinton over there!" Regardless of the fruits of said labour, Norderil will be glad to handle the interrogation, drawing on his rogue training, interrogating each prisoner seperatly, heavy on the Diplomacy.

((OOC: Looking to see if maybe I can swing a Disable Device check to disable the arm enough to remove the shield.))


----------



## Krug (Jan 3, 2005)

*"There's something strange about this Warforged. Move him beneath deck, but make sure he's chained up,"* says Mong.


----------



## Speed-Stick (Jan 3, 2005)

Karthak hurries off the deck, not wanting to be caught out in the open during the coming storm.


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 3, 2005)

The storm rages through the rest of the afternoon and evening, probably the worst thunderstorm any of you have ever seen.  As night falls, the rain begins to freeze, coating the deck and sails with ice.  Despite the danger, Gravan and his crew remain at their posts, keeping the ship afloat.  Occassionally you can make out Gravan's shouted orders over the noise of the storm.

Luckily, you don't have too much to worry about.  The storm is severe, indeed, but the _Carcass_ is a heavy, powerfully built ship, designed to survive through harsh weather conditions.  You're forced to admit that the bumbling Voddlegrok chose well--it may have a misfit crew and a disreputable captain, but the _Whale's Carcass_ is certainly one of the few ships that could have made the rough passage to Frostfell.

The prisoners are surprisingly cooperative but aggravatingly ignorant.  They tell you about helping Miyris to steal a ship from an Aundairian noble, which they used to catch up to you.  They had two objectives: get the book, and capture the Shifter.  The only thing the soldiers knew about the book was that they would recognize it by its metal covers.  The only thing they knew about the Shifter was that some of the leaders of the Emerald Claw wanted to recruit her for some reason.

Norderil cleverly spots some omissions in the prisoner's stories, and after another hour of careful questioning, he manages to pry out a couple of interesting facts.  First of all, It seems that Miyris had a weather-controlling gem that she used to summon the opressive fog which had allowed them to sneak up on your ship.  One of the smarter soldiers is worried that the current storm may have arrived because Miyris' gem was broken or destroyed when she was thrown overboard in the explosion.  And secondly, all of the soldiers bear some bitterness toward the Warforged, because it had attacked them during their theft of the soarwood ship.  Even though the Warforged became a lot more docile after Miyris had talked to it for a little while, the soldiers had never quite felt comforable with it.

Deadweight presents an intriguing mystery.  The sled dogs begin barking and whining furiously whenever the construct is brought near them, forcing you to secure the Warforged in one of your personal cabins in order to keep the dogs placated.  Norderil isn't able to figure out any way to release the Warforged's death grip on its shield, but after examining the clenched fist for a few seconds, the clever gnome comes up with an idea: applying some butter, he manages to loosen the shield enough to pull it free.

The large metal shield is quite different from the shields that the Emerald Claw soldiers were carrying.  For one thing, its design is quite different, almost exotic: it is painted with an abstract red and silver design, and seems to be made primarily from flame-touched iron.  Unlike the other shields, it bears no green claw insignia.

Every so often, one of the crew will pop belowdecks for a brief warm-up before heading back out to face the chill of the storm once again.  Throughout the night, they keep you informed of the worsening conditions of the storm.  As the crew grows wearier, their stories of the thunderstorm's malevolence grow more and more bizarre.  The bone-tired sailors claim to have seen shapes in the lighting: dragons, ghosts, and monsters made of ice.  One swears he saw an island, briefly illuminated by a lightning flash, where dozens of goat-legged men danced, playing songs that called down the rain.

But by morning, all the nightmares and fancies have passed.  The storm turns to a brief drizzle, and eventually gives way before the onslaught of morning.  The terrible cold, however, remains, forcing you all to equip your full winter gear to protect yourselves.  The sun is dazzlingly bright, but the sky is oddly grey, although cloudless.  Huge blocks of ice fill the ocean as far as you can see, many looming several yards above the ship.

Around noon, you take a moment to speak with Gravan as he carefully pilots the ship through the fields of ice.  "Few of my men had any rest this night, so we're at half-sail for the moment while my crew gets some sleep.  I can handle that much by myself, and we'll need to be going slow anyways while we get through this ice.  By the looks of it, I'd say you folks are due for some rest as well.  Don't worry about fallin' behind schedule--judging by the cold and the ice, that storm must've pushed us pretty far north.  Almost impossibly far north, I'd say--we shouldn't have been seeing ice like this for another two, two and half weeks.  Bad news, though, is that it may also have pushed off course to either the east or the west.  I'm not sure by how much.  Haven't had a chance to get my bearings just yet, but it shouldn't be long now.  Soon as night falls and the moons come up."

The ship seems to be well-insulated against the cold.  Belowdecks, you're almost comfortable, as long as you keep plenty of fur on.  Abovedeck, however, the cold is painfully terrible to deal with, and when the wind rises up, it cuts you to the bone.  It's now cold enough to kill an unprotected man, were he to stay out overnight.

Everything seems odd.  It shouldn't be this cold--somehow you instinctively know this for a fact.  And all throughout the day, as the ice field grows thicker and the increasingly larger blocks of ice threaten to obliterate the sun alltogether, you can't help but feel as though you are all being watched.  As though curious eyes spy upon your vessel's movement through these alien waters.​
Norderil had an easy time of things with the prisoners (Diplomacy roll: 17 +9=26) and not much trouble finding a way to get the shield free (Disable Device roll: 12 +7=19).  "Cold" conditions are now in effect--from here on your characters will need to wear heavy winter gear or have some other protection from the cold's effects.  It's roughly right at freezing (0 degrees farinheit), but the wind can make that much worse.

One important question: Who will volunteer to allow the Warforged to be put in their cabin?

Oh, here are your experience point awards up to this point in the story:
Barkey: 350 [300 (combat) + 50 (roleplaying)]
Krug: 400 [300 (combat) + 50 (roleplaying) + 50 (interview)]
Doomhawk: 350 [300 (combat) + 50 (roleplaying)]
Sorrow: 365 [300 (combat) + 50 (roleplaying) + 15 (interrogation sucess)]
Speed-Stick: 400 [450 (combat) + 50 (roleplaying)]

Karthak earned a bit of extra experience for the combat because of his risky fireball gambit which ended up paying off well.  Good roleplaying so far, everyone--please keep going, and don't be afriad to kick it up a notch!  Bam!


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jan 3, 2005)

Norderil considers the issue for a moment, before remarking, "Well, we certanly can't leave it up here, as my compatriot has pointed out. I would have little issue keeping it in my cabin, properly secured of course, although it appears to be inactive. I do have a little experiance with the Warforged, albeit it extremely limited. Personally I would delight at the opportunity to study it further!" He pauses for a moment before warmly considerring his firends, "That is, if there are no objections of course!"

Aside from this, Norderil will probably spend most of his time poring over the books he and Quentin recovered, preparing himself mentally for the possibilities of the terrain and ruins ahead of him. A good chunk of his free time not spent on deck watches (which he is glad to lend his sharp eyes and ears to) will be spent unraveling the secrets of the strange warforged, Deadweight.


----------



## Krug (Jan 3, 2005)

Mong volunteers. *"Could we remove the axe as well? That would render it mostly harmless."* After hearing about the Emerald Claw being after her, Shifter scowls. *"What would they want withme? I am not familiar with their practises."* She asks the others for more information.


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 3, 2005)

*A few notes (skill and intelligence checks)*

Luckily, Gravan doesn't require any of your group to take a shift on watch--for the most part, you're all treated as passengers rather than as sailing crew.  Which means that Norderil is able to devote plenty of time to a little research, both of the massive survival tome he and Voddlegrok purchased and of the mysterious Warforged. (since Norderil spoke up first, I'm going to say that Deadweight ended up with him).

[Norderil] - 



Spoiler



From your research in the book, you gain a +2 circumstance bonus on your next three Survival checks, or any realted skill check dealing with Frostfell conditions.  Note that you can use this bonus in order to make an aid another check.  (Search Check) Looking over the Warforged body carefully, you notice a concealed panel in the chest.  Inside the panel is a small, glowing green stone, obviously magical, hovering in the empty space.  You are not the sort to be supersititious, but the stone seems unwholesome to you, it's sickly greenish light causing you to feel slightly ill.  Because of the nearby presence of the Warforged and the magic raditating from the floating stone, you have some difficulty sleeping, and your rest is plagued with minor nightmares.



I made a few intelligence checks to see what sort of knowledge your characters might have about the Order of the Emerald Claw, since Mong was asking the group for more information.  Your characters may share this information, or not--your choice.

[Barandurr] - 



Spoiler



The Dwarves have little dealing with the Emerald Claw, so you don't know much about them.  You have been told that the fanatics of the Order seem to have a hatred for Elves--many of their terrorist mission are carried out against Elven targets, specifically the Elven Dragonmarked Houses.



[Toshanharath] - 



Spoiler



You've had a couple of run-ins with the Order.  Although they purport to be a military group, their mission teams are frequently led by clerics following the faith of the Blood of Vol.



[Karthak] - 



Spoiler



Your uncle Wassen has complained to your frequently about the Order of the Emerald Claw.  As he tells it, the group is trying to restart the war, so that Karrnath will have a chance to take over the Five Nations.



[Norderil] - 



Spoiler



Some scholars suspect that the Order is secretly controlled by another, more mysterious group.  No one knows much about this group, but some suspect the true leaders of the Order to be a cabal of snake worshippers.


----------



## Doomhawk (Jan 3, 2005)

Toshanharath scratches the back of his head. "I don't know much about the Emerald Claw; I've fought with them a few times and about the only thing I've learned is that they have connections to the Blood of Vol. They're a mysterious group."

He turns to Norderil. "I was going to volunteer to take the Warforged if no one else wanted to, but don't let me get in the way of your curiosity." As he says the last word, his lion-shaped psicrystal pretends to fall dead on his shoulder, and he quietly makes a "ba-doom tish!" sound to himself.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jan 4, 2005)

Norderil beams. "Oh, certainly not. In fact I, would welcome your counsel!"

Several days after Norderil does in fact come to speak with Toshanharath. He seems troubled, and as if he has not in fact been sleeping all that well. "I seem to have discovered something... odd. I thought perhaps you might have some expertise in the realm of... er... gemology, as I suppose this would fall under, hmm, yes that sounds right." Assuming  he is willing to help, Nordxeril will invite Toshanharath  to his quarters and reveal to him what he has uncovered.


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 4, 2005)

"We are too far north," Gravan tells you solemnly at your next meeting.  "Impossibly far north, I'd say."  He rubs his unshaven chin and looks at your thoughtfully. There are dark circles under his eyes, and it is obvious that he has come to feel a great deal of strain.  "I can't begin to understand it, but that storm brought with it some strange magic indeed.  The wood beneath the prow is warped, and I'd wager that on that night, we'd sailed on strange waters indeed."  He sighs.  It is more than a little odd to see this once confident man so nerve-wracked.

"W-well, just how far, um, have we been pushed?", asks Voddlegrok, somewhat impatiently.

"Near as I can reckon, most of our journey's behind us.  You've got little more than a week before you'll take to your sleds..."

"But that is excellent news, Captain!  I never thought," exclaims Voddlegork animatedly, "that we woud arrive so quickly, so far ahead of schedule!  Oh, truely that storm was a fortunate one!"

Gravan stares at the tiny gnome with undisguised anger.  "Fortunate!  Fortunate, you fool!  An ordinary storm doesn't carry a ship five hundred miles in one night!  An ordinary storm doesn't do the damage this one did--my hull's in danger of falling apart, you feckless half-wit!  If we don't find some way to repair it, we'll not be going home again, Voddlegrok, and I'm not aware if you've noticed but there's a shortage of timber round these parts!"

"N-not...going...h-home?  "O-oh, my..." whispers Voddlegrok as he slips unconcious to the floor.

Gravan sighs and looks a back at you.  "Sorry, I'm just frustrated, and I shouldn't have taken it out on the little fellow.  It's true, though.  Unless we figure something out, it looks like this has just turned into a one-way trip."

"I'd apreciate it if you didn't tell my crew about this, though.  They're already wound up, and news like this could send them into a panic.  I'm hoping you _do_ find Voddlegrok's ancient Dwaves somewhere out there, 'cause at the moment, it looks like they'll be our only way of getting home."​
Soon: your characters' first steps onto the deadly ice of the Frostfell!

[Toshanharath] - 



Spoiler



The stone that Norderil shows you, mysteriously floating, unattached, in a small cavity in the Warforged's chest, resembles an ioun stone (which are common in your native land).  The sickly greenish glow it gives off, however, unnerves you--there is something very disturbing about this stone.  The glow is the same one as from Deadweight's eyes, and you think you've seen the same green glow somewhere else recently as well.


----------



## Barkey (Jan 4, 2005)

Much of the night Barandurr goes unseen, those who pay attention however, realize the dwarf is getting drunk again. Most likely finding some unsuspecting crewman not on duty, and betting his purse he could drink more than the crewman. And yet again, the dwarf wakes up, puffy eyed, scraggly (yeah, scraggly even for a dwarf), and in a bad mood.
"Lissen, dwarfs werena' made for travelin on yer lit'l boats and such, when are we gunna be there?" He eyes the damage done to the hull of the ship, particularly the bashing the fore of the ship, "Do ye be havin a lad skilled enuff to repair tha damage boyo?" eyeing the captain, "or do ya need a dwarfs hands," Holding up his hands, anyone can realize he's so hungover, they'd be impressed if he could hold a pencil straight.


----------



## Krug (Jan 4, 2005)

Mong is glad to be reaching shore. *"Well find a way to fix it. You should have more than enough time while we're exploring this... lost dwarven kingdom."* She touches Rast, almost reflexively, as it coils down her arm. *"Barandurr we'll let you near a tool when you're sober. You might turn it into a wagon or pushcart in the state you are."*


----------



## Speed-Stick (Jan 5, 2005)

When he hears the others talking about The Emerald Claw, Karthak speaks up "I don't know much about them myself, but my Uncle always said that they were trying to restart the war so Karnath could rule all of The Five Nations." . With that, he goes back to studying his spellbook. When he gets the chance, Karthak casts _Detect Magic_ on the Warforged and his gear. 


OOC: _Sorry about the lack of posting the last couple of days. ENWorld has been giving me some problems. _


----------



## Doomhawk (Jan 6, 2005)

Upon hearing Gravan's measure of the distance, Toshanharath's eyebrows shoot up. "Five hundred miles in one night?! That's... well, I wouldn't have thought that was even possible. It's a miracle no one fell off the ship. Captain, how long can we last on our current supplies? It looks like we'll be making an extended stay here. I can probably feed myself, and I'll wager Mong can too," he says, nodding to the shifter, "but I doubt the two of us can provide for your entire crew." He nods for a moment thoughtfully. "Do we have any way of contacting civilization?" he inquires.
All in all, Toshanharath appears quite disconcerted. It's quite possible that everyone is in mortal danger, but even if not, the ship is still unfit to make it back to Aundair.

When Karthak casts his spell on Deadweight, Toshanharath walks over. "By the way," he comments, "Norderil showed me something he found in the Warforged's chest... it was a stone, and it was glowing green like the thing's eyes. I've seen things like it before, but there's something uncanny about this one... you might want to ask him if you can take a look at it."


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 6, 2005)

*Interludes*

Barandurr - [SBLOCK]You've been drinking again, and by now most of Gravan's crew knows to avoid you when you're drunk.  At first, you were easily able to convince one or more of the salty sailors to avoid their duties and drink with you instead.  In this way you were able to recreate some of the comraderie and life of a dwarven gathering, always full of good ale and loudly sung tunes.  But the crewmembers quickly discovered that they didn't have nearly your tolerance for the dwarven brew--most would leave your presence wobbling and slightly ill after only a dozen or so drinks.  And because you had made it clear not drinking with you would have been an insult most grevious, the crew wisely began to steer clear of your drinking games, claiming the importance of their work.

(It is a bit of irony, in fact, that this helped insure the ship travelled so safely through the maze of ice--so many of Gravan's sailor were actually working, in order to have a valid excuse to avoid more dwarven ale forced at them, instead of goofing off, which they might have been inclined to do if Barandurr were not on board.  So by his reckless drinking, it's quite probable that Barandurr saved the lives of everyone on the ship, though he'd never know that.)

One evening, a few days before the ship was to reach its terminal point (that is, the point in which the ice would become to thick to sail through), you found yourself stumbling through the lowermost decks, only slightly drunk, looking for a drinking partner.  You quickly came to realize that the crew were nowhere to be found and the other members of the exploratory party were asleep or involved in other projects.  So who was there to drink with?  Why the prisoners, of course!  Perhaps they were crude scoundrels, yes, but they looked like they might be able to hold their brew, and anyway, you'd gone drinking with worse.

But the soldiers proved to be poor company.  They seemed terrified of their own shadows, and as they drank, they became more sullen and withdrawn.  As they began to loosen up just a bit (although not enough to ever be much fun) they told you about the nightmares they'd been having--dreams of their terrible ex-captain rising up out of the water, threatening to kill them.  "I swear that Miyris is still out there," one of the terrified prisoners says, "and she's caome back from the dead to get her revenge on us.  Revenge becausewe failed her."  You, of course, can't help but be amused by this.  The soldiers hadn't been told about the fact that they were now more than five hundred miles north of the spot where their bitter old sow of a commander had fallen into the brine.  Even if she'd come back as a seawraith, you'd find it hard to believe that she'd be able to catch up to the ship now.  You supress a chuckle at the idea of a shrivled dead woman furiously dog-paddling through the vast ocean, vainly trying to follow a ship long gone.

But later, as you make your way back to your bunk, you can't help but feel a little shiver.  Now that you're alone, the idea of a vengeful spirit haunting the waves frightens even you a small amount.  You try and dismiss the idea from your mind, but you do not sleep well that night, as visions of a green-haired monster keep plying at your mind.[/SBLOCK]

Mong - [SBLOCK]In your dreams, you are wandering again, travelling from town to town as a mercenary.  In many ways, these were among the best times of your life, despite the often sour reactions of those you worked for.  Eventually you left the mercenary trade, tired of the sometimes frightful looks you would recieve, tired of being seen as some sort of monster.  But in your dreams, it is the wandering itself that you return to, that you have always enjoyed, making your way from place to place, seeing new and strange things around every corner, walking sedately through verdant forests or sweeping plains, ever in appreciation of the landscape around you.

In your dream tonight, you walk though a cold land of snow and ice, and were this not a dream you might remark upon the fact that this place is not in your memories--but in dreams we tend to ignore such things.  Beside you walks the priest, one of the few humans you've ever really been able to call friend.  You walk together in silence for quite some time, your boots crunching on the packed snow.  You do not question where you have been or where you are going--it is the journey that matters.

At one point, however, something in the dream changes. You are suddenly aware of the cold, and although not frightened, per se, you do feel oddly disturbed.  The dream seems to become slow, and takes on a very sharp focus.  You suddenly realized that the priest is calling out your name.  "Mong.  Mong!"  His eyes are bright blue, like ice.  He is smiling, and there is something odd about that, but you cannot quite see what it is.  "You have to listen to me, please.  I only have a moment--and the danger you face is so great.  Know this: the storm was not meant for this ship.  The wheels of destiny are changing, and you are caught up in them  The balance..."

At that moment, the priest's words are suddenly cut off.  There is a sudden, terrible roar of wind, and from the vale behind you emerges a blizzard, terrible and swift.  In seconds, the two of you are seperated by the storm, the priest still trying to shout something at you.

Abruptly, you come awake, breathing heavily.  A light dusting of snow covers your blanket.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jan 6, 2005)

Norderil is happy to allow anyone who wants to to inspect the warforged, Repeatedly apologizing for the untidy (by Gnome standards at least) nature of his quarters. In fact, he almost seems glad to have company in the same room as he and it, especially after nightfall, and is eager to engage any who appear interested in long conversations.


----------



## Barkey (Jan 6, 2005)

The next day when Barandurr awakes, he seems somewhat more serious, more so than any of you have seen him in the short time you've known him. He finally seems sober, if a little rough around the edges, and is finally dressed for the weather. Covered in large furs, many are of animals you can scarcely make out. He has a large toolbox in one hand, and his pipe in the other, slightly smoking, and smelling of a spicy sweet aroma to anyone who is near enough. He turns a look toward Gravan, then glances at mong, he walks over to the side of the ship, drops the toolbox in water, and turns back to them," Thas how much use tha any tool will do us to fix this ship, tha whole ship is warped cap'n, there be no way for us, or anyone to repair it. I hope ye brought enough warm clothes for ev'rbody." he stares hard at the captain for another moment, to make sure his point is made.
He then walks over to mong, and whispers so only she can hear, " Methanks to you lass, ye reminded me why I'm on this ship in tha firs place, not ta drink, but to figur out the history of muh peoples." He turns his back and walks back to where the captain was standing.


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 6, 2005)

*Interludes, continued*

Norderil - [SBLOCK]Over the last few days of the ship's voyage, you are bothered not only by your disturbing dreams, but also by a number of odd, unexplained happenings.  From time to time, small objects seem to vanish from your room; a pen, a few small tools, and even a knife.  Occasionally, a soft greenish glow will seem to appear out of thin air, and you can hear faint whisperings that seem to come from outside the ship.

One night, as you are fitfully sleeping, a sudden noise wakes you.  In the flickering light from your _everburning torch_ you can see that the survival manual you were reading earlier has fallen off of your reading table.  The thump of the book striking the floor was no doubt what awakened you.  You slowly pull youself out of your bunk in order to set the book aright (the thought of leaving a book to simply lie open on the floor like a common piece of trash is somewhat offensive).

Suddenly, the book begins to glow softly, a sickly green color that barely provides any illumination.  Dimly, you see the book lift itself up off the floor, hover in the air for a few moments, then slowly settle back down again.  All the while, the pages of the book flutter furiously, as if some ghostly researcher were desperately trying to find some crucial piece of information.  The glow slowly fades and the pages stop rustling.  The green light lingers fainly on the last page revealed and vanishes.

Curiousity impels you to look at the open book.  The passage revealed is a historical note, something you had skipped over earlier in order to get to the more practical elements of the book.  Is there something haunting this ship?  And what sorts of terrible secrets is it trying to hint at?

The passage from the book reads as follows:

"Only one expedition has ever ventured into the actual landmass of the Frostfell, although several other have reached the ice shelf, or 'false land'.  It is from Lord Boroman's expedition, sponsored by the Wayfinder Foundation, that we have obtained most of the information presented in this book.  The expedition members were:  Lord Boroman ir'Dayne, group leader; Krosklinn Genlom Steelsing, enviormental specialist, Terrovin ir'Morgrave, archivist; Grinton Steed, equipment wrangler; V.S. d'Cannith, arcanist; and Uz Fullstar d'Jorasco, medical expert.  Sadly, not all of the explorers returned.  Grinton Steed was lost on the ice, seperated from his party and never found.  His sacrifice in the name of exploration will always be remembered."​[/SBLOCK]

Karthak - [SBLOCK]Your examination of the Warforged brings several interesting anomalies to your attention.  First of all, the shield it was carrying has a gentle magical aura, a soft glow of abjurative magic, possibly faith-based in origin.  Secondly, the Warforged itself has a minor magical thread wound through its life force, as though it is subject to some sort of enchantment.  Finally, the stone that hovers in the Warforged's chest cavity radiates not one, but two strong magical auras.  One aura is obviously some sort of Enchantment magic, and it is this magic that seems to be entwined with the Warforged's soul.  A compulsion of some sort?  You cannot say for sure.

The second aura is more interesting, but also somewhat disturbing.  It is powerful Necromancy, but it is not static, like most magical auras are.  It flickers, ebbs and flows, and seems to move as you look at it, almost as though it were alive in some sense.  It is one of the oddest magical configurations you have ever seen, and you cannot begin to guess at its purpose.

One more odd thing draws your attention as you study the construct.  The severe wound on the Warforged's neck seems to have been tampered with, as though someone were trying to repair it.  Could Norderil have done this?  If so, why would he not have told the rest of the group?[/SBLOCK]

Toshanharath - [SBLOCK]You have found that the cold air, when it is not windy, acts as an aid to your meditation, helping to bring focus your mind.  As the ship winds its way through the towers of ice, the crow's nest goes largely unused (the icebergs, taller than the ship's mast, block all lines of sight).  You're by no means anitisocial--you're quite happy to interact with your other explorers--but every so often it does you good to have a few quiet moments to yourself.

One day, you are sitting in the crow's nset, practicing your breathing exercises, when you feel the Emerald Lion suddenly become very agitated.  You open your eyes to a wonderous sight: a small bird, perhaps a seagull, made entirely of crystal.  No, not crystal, you realize--_ice_.  The shimmering bird lands no more than a few feet away from you, cocking its head to the side slightly, as if curious.  A moment later, the bird is gone, slowly drifting away on the breeze.

How can it possibly fly--isn't the ice surely too heavy?  A few seconds later, you spot an entire flock of the ice birds, migrating from one ice tower to another.  Where could such things have come from, and who could have made them?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Krug (Jan 6, 2005)

Mong wakes up with snow on her blanket. Rast appears distressed by this. The Shifter throws off the snow and looks dazed. *"Did the rest of you have strange dreams as well? Mine told me the storm that bought us here... was not for the ship. There is some other reason the winds blew as they did. But I know not what,"* she says. She speaks  a quick prayer to the Traveler for his guidance.


----------



## Speed-Stick (Jan 7, 2005)

Karthak gets his fellow explorers alone in their cabin, and locks the door behind them. The others notice that he seems unusaly grave. "I have exaimed the warforged for magic, and something disturbing things have come to light. The first thing I looked at was his sheild, and it radiates faint abjuration magic, probaly divine. This is not what worries me. The strange stone we discovered inside of him has a powerfull aura of enchantment, which seems somehow intwined with the Warforged's life force."Karthak waits for the group to digest this, then continues again. 

"As if that was not worrying enough, it also has a strange and powerfull aura of Necromantic magic. It is hard to describe how it acts. It almost seems intelligent, flickering and moving with a life all its own. I fear what this stone could do. Tommorow, I will continue my reasearch once I have more appropriate spells memorized. Finaly, it looks like someone has tampered with the wounds on the Warforged, as if trying to repair it. I have no idea who has the skills to do this. I suggest we keep the Forged under watch all night, to make sure no one reanimates it. I have a spell that can aid in this.I fear to give our leader this information, mainly because we have no clue if he plays a part in this, and even if he didn't, he will fly into a panic, and that will only hurt our efforts."

Karthak waits for any questions



_OOC: Tommorow I want to memorize Identify in place of Sheild, and Dispel Magic in place of Fireball. Also, when we are going to go to sleep, Im casting Alarm on the Forged. _


----------



## Krug (Jan 7, 2005)

*"Can we remove the head of the Warforged and drop it into the sea? Would that remove any chance of it coming alive?"* says Mong. If the group isn't sure or the answer is yes, she goes to decapitate the Warforged.


----------



## Speed-Stick (Jan 7, 2005)

Karthak looks suprised that cutting off the Warforged's head is an idea "I suppose it would kill it. However, I think the Warforged may be acting against its will. Its not going anywhere, and tommorow I will know what the stone does.". Karthak blocks Mong if she tries to go decapitate the Forged.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jan 7, 2005)

Norderil looks aghast at Mong, and will also attempt keep to keep her from her destructive course. "My dear, what you propose would be akin to murder!" He turns to Karthak. "I admit, it's presence has disturbed me to a degree. It might seem obvious from my physical appearance, but sleep has not come (or stayed for that matter) easily whilst the behemoth and I have shared quarters. I have begun to notice several small ferrous items seem to have been abducted or obfuscated in it's presence. One wonders if this might have something to do with the wounds. Do you think you might have some arcane means of discerning whether or not someone other than ourselves has intruded recently?" It seems there may be something else distressing him, and he almost takes a breath to say more, but closes his mouth again and remains silent.

nonamazing: 



Spoiler



After the meeting, i will go to speak with Graven to find out what I can about the possibility that the ship (or my cabin in particular) is haunted. Mainly asking about the history of the ship, if needs be I'll use the premise that I'm planning a published account. As well, if it seems there's more he's unwilling to reveal I'll use Diplomacy checks to see if I can get it out of him.


----------



## Krug (Jan 7, 2005)

Mong hisses, her brow shifting momentarily as snake-like scales appear on her cheeks. *"Very well, but if it were any one of us non-metal folk, I doubt if you would be so merciful should we be returning from the dead,"* hisses the Shifter. Rast coils excitedly around her as she stomps off.


----------



## Doomhawk (Jan 8, 2005)

"I agree with Norderil. I've seen a lot of weird creatures, and not all of them bad. This thing may not look like it's alive, but I've dealt with Warforged before and they're certainly living beings. And this one is a prisoner just like the humans belowdecks; we shouldn't kill it just because it's coming to." Toshanharath looks to Norderil. "I'm willing to wager that the green stone in its chest has something to do with its mysterious recovery. If we want to prevent it from waking up, we could try removing the stone."
Toshanharath looks almost embarassed for a moment, thinking to himself that he might be crazy. He then adds, "By the way... I saw some birds the other day... made out of ice. I have no idea what they are, but they're certainly strange."


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 8, 2005)

Norderil - [SBLOCK]Gravan looks at you with surprise.  "My ship?  Haunted?  Ah, we've been through some odd nights, the _Carcass_ and I, but we've never run afoul of ghosts.  Until we started this wretched journey, there wasn't a thing wrong with her.  Now my crew are more spooked than a herd of sheep 'neath a dragon's flight.  If you've been listening to their frightful talk, then no wonder you're head's full of tales of ghosts."  Further question of Gravan or of various crew members gathers only the information that there haven't been any sort of unusual happenings on this ship until the last week or so.  Some of the crew members claim to have recently seen a green ghost floating about belowdecks at night.[/SBLOCK]

Karthak - [SBLOCK](ooc)I'm assuming you're using the identify on the stone, and not the shield.  If I'm wrong, please disregard the following.  And since you don't have the material components handy, the spell will cost you 10 exp.  If you want to identify the shield as well, you'll have enough time to rest and re-memorize before your party reaches the ice.(ooc)

The next morning, after carefully poring over your spellbook, double-checking your formulas and calculations, you head to Norderil's cabin in order to begin your in-depth examination of the Warforged.  During the spell's hour-long casting time, you are vaguely disturbed by the feeling that you are being watched.  But you managed to hold your focus, completing the invocation without missing a single word or fumbling a single gesture.  The spell reaches its climax, at which point you reach out to grab the stone and bring it into the spell's envelope.  You are suddenly filled with knowledge--and fear.  Knowledge of the stone's magical effect, a compulsion that completely dominates and controls the Warforged.  Fear as you realize the source of the domination: the malevolent intelligence that resides within the stone itself!  The Necromancy aura you had seen wasn't a spell, it was a spirit, somehow bound into the rock and using its power to control the construct.  As you touch the stone, you can hear its evil voice hissing into your mind, it's ghostly presence reaching out, dragging you down.  Everything begins to grow dark...

...until you cry out, releasing the stone and jumping back from the construct's body.  You heart beats rapidly as you realize just how close you came to being possessed...

(ooc)The stone itself is a docent component (see page 296 of the Eberron manual for an in-depth description).  Basically, they are small intelligent magic items designed to as an aid to Warforged.  This particular one has been corrupted--fused with an undead spirit.  The corruption gives the spirit the ability to completely control the Warforged.  You'd guess that it has been under control of the evil spirit for quite some time.  The spirit is capable of escaping from the stone, but it is very, very weak without a host body.  It has probably been trying to repair its current host, but is too feeble to do very much.

It can, however, try and possess anyone who touches the stone, as you've just discovered.  A _dispel magic_ won't drive the spirit away, but it will temporarily disrupt its link with the stone it inhabits, making it unable to control the Warforged for a short period of time.(/ooc)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 8, 2005)

The second week of your journey has not been quite as uneventful as your first.  The mystery of your Warforged prisioner, the strange unexplained sightings, and, not least of all, the tension among your party that occasionally explodes into minor arguments and harsh words--all of these things have keep you occupied as the Whale's Carcass makes its way through the maze of ice.

Gravan does his best to keep you all informed of the ship's progress, although he is frequently busy with the piloting of the ship.  Tonight, Gravan is forced to send one of his crewmembers to deliver his status report, his presence too important on the bridge at the moment.  The cabin boy, a squeaky-voiced teen whom you've frequently seen running errands around the ship, quickly informs you that the ship is currently sailing though the ice plains.  Gravan and his hands are suspended off the fore bow, smashing up the ice so that progress can be made.  Even so, there is only so far the ship will manage.  By tomorrow, the boy tells you, the ice will be too thick to continue on, and you will have to set out on your sleds.

Only one more day until your true adventure begins, with all your lives hanging in the balance.  The news both thrills and terrifies you.​


----------



## Speed-Stick (Jan 9, 2005)

Gathering the explorers togeather one last time on the ship, Karthak explains the new devolpments with the stone. "It appears that the stone has an intelligence all its own. However, its been fused with an undead spirit, corrupting it. The stone can now control the warforged, and it looks like it has been doing so for some time. I warn you all not to touch it, while I was working with it, I touched it. I came closer to losing my will then I would like to admit. I can supress it for a few hours, but I can't completly destroy the spirits link to the warforged. Anyone have any ideas for freeing the Forged?"


----------



## Barkey (Jan 9, 2005)

"Do ye suppose that if we simply ridded ourselves of tha stone, that the metal lad would be able to live? " Barandurr raises an eyebrow, "Or, do ye'think some of his life is bound up in tha stone? " He becomes a bit more grave as he continues, "I'd be thinking it a smart idea to destroy tha stone, but not if it be takin his life, not yet at least."
     "At tha very least I don think we should be leavin it on tha ship when we be partin ways," Barandurr comments, " And, I'll tell ya, I wouldn't want to have to haul that around with us, when we do."
     He begins to walk out the door, and turns back, as if in afterthought," I could try ta exercise tha spirit, but at great danger to the lad, ifn' his life force is bound up in tha stone." He takes the stone in his hand, and the air around him seems to become thicker around him, like syrup. His eyes begin to glow a firey red and his body seems to be covered in flame, he speaks some divine words and begins to violently shake.

/ooc-I'm turning undead on the stone in an attempt to exercise the spirit/


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 9, 2005)

The energy of Barandurr's faith washes over you all, bringing warmth to your spirits.  The positive energy collects in a pool around the green stone.  There is a sense of conflict: the greenish light flickers and an unearthly moan fills the room.

There is a sudden flash of green light, blinding you all for a moment, and a sensation as of a swift breeze rushing past your group.  When your eyes have cleared you can see that the stone now glows light blue, as do the Warforged's eyes.  You all begin to feel slightly more comfortable, all the more surpising because you hadn't realized just how tense you had been feeling until the subtle aura of menace was broken.

The construct is still badly damaged, of course, so it cannot speak to you.  But it does now seem a lot less intimidating to you.​


----------



## Speed-Stick (Jan 9, 2005)

Karthak looks at the dwarf, a new found respect in his eyes "Well done! I am suprised I did not think of that! Yes, it should be safe to repair the Warforged now. Im afriad that is outside my area of skills though. I think curative magic should work on him however."



_OOC: Nice Barkey. Didn't think of turning it. Also, when we go out onto the ice, Im using the spell list from the first battle, only Dispel Magic instead of haste _


----------



## Krug (Jan 9, 2005)

Mong arches her eyebrows after Barandurr finishes turning the Warforged. *"How can a thing of metal be undead?"* she sneers. *"But well done priest. Make an ally of it. Its axe might prove useful."*

She is eager to get off the ship and stretch her legs. Being in such close priximity to the others was getting on her nerves.


----------



## Doomhawk (Jan 11, 2005)

Barandurr's sudden display of divine power surprises Toshanharath, who had written off the dwarf as little more than a drunkard. He chastises himself for being so judgemental of others, but expecting them to see past his own faults. "That was impressive, Barandurr. Your faith has saved a living being and restored its freedom."
With a newfound respect for Barandurr and a sudden, optimistic liking towards most of the company, Toshanharath is looking forward to the chance to seek adventure with them in Frostfell, despite the danger.


----------



## Barkey (Jan 11, 2005)

"Onatar be praised, methanks to ye." Barandurr seems to look slightly suprised still, as if he wasn't quite expecting what happened to happen.
"Les not dwell on it mates, mebbe I can help tha metal lad like Karthak says." Barandurr still looks a bit unsure of himself, but again begins to channel the positive energy of his god.

/ooc-usin cure moderate/


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 11, 2005)

At first, Barandurr's magic seems to have no effect on the Warforged.  then, ever so slowly, the torn wood of the construct's neck begins to regrow.  It takes a few moments, Barandurr praying and concentrating fiercely, sweat beading on his brow, before the wound is completely closed.  You've all heard that healing magic works poorly on the Warforged, nevertheless, you can't help but be surprised at just how difficult it seems to be to repair one of these living constructs.

The blue glow in the construct eye's flickers for just a moment.  Then its head slowly turns as it carefully looks at each of you.  "*thank you*," it croaks, its throat and vocal apparatus obviously still somewhat damaged.

It seems to have some difficulty in moving--with your help, it manages to sit upright.  "*may the Sliver Flame recognize and reward your nobility, explorers.  you did not have to aid me, after what i had done, but you chose to do so anyway.  you would have my blessings, if i still had blessings to give*."  It shakes its head and looks to the floor, sadly.  "*i have been rebuked.  my connection to the Silver Flame is gone, leaving a void in my heart*."

"*no doubt you are wondering who i am, and how i came to be here.  my name is not deadweight--that is merely an insult that horrible Vol worshipper decided to place on me.  my chosen name is Flamesaxe, and i am--was--a holy champion of the Silver Flame.  i worked for Lord Boroman ir'Dayne, protecting his ship.  and i performed my duty to the best of my capacity, until the night the Emerald Claw attacked.*"  The construct's broken voice is filled with sadness and pain.  "*i failed. their leader seemed to be trying to surrender, but i could not understand a word she was saying.  i was tricked into taking the docent component, believing it to be a translator.  once i had accepted it into myself, i became a passenger in my own form, able only to watch as i committed atrocity after atrocity.*"

Flamesaxe looks at Mong.  "*you would have been right to tear my head from my body and cast it into the sea.  one who has failed as i have should not be allowed to live.*"​
[Barandurr] - 



Spoiler



Knowledge (religion): The Warforged has lost his paladin abilities, and will not be able to regain them unless he recieves an _atonement_ spell from a priest of his religion.



[Norderil] - 



Spoiler



Sense Motive: As you watch Barandurr pray and try to use his magic, you begin to suspect that something is wrong.  The dwarven cleric seems to be having some sort of crisis of faith.


----------



## Doomhawk (Jan 11, 2005)

Toshanharath shakes his head vigorously. "Flamesaxe, you would be nothing but dead weight if we had done that, and you said yourself that name was nothing but an insult. You may not think much of yourself, but I guarantee you someone out there still believes in you." _If I could be forgiven of what I've done, surely it can... a Warforged of the cloth, no less. His sins were not even willing._


----------



## Krug (Jan 11, 2005)

*"Well with a name like Flamesaxe, I believe you must be quite a warrior. I do not know your type well, but I do not think you have the capacity for deceit. After all, metal cuts... or it doesn't. It is not one for subtlety,"* says Mong. *"Take up your axe again and join us. I do not apologise for wanting to cast your head into the sea, but if you seek to redeem yourself, there is much oppportunity to do so."*


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 12, 2005)

The Warforged is silent for a few moments, obviously overwhelmed.

"*thank you for your words.  but i cannot be of help to you here,*" Flamesaxe says grimly.  "*i have lost the powers granted to me by the grace of the Silver Flame.  i am no longer a paladin, and without my ability to heal myself, i would be a drain on your resources.  not to mention that i would have to try and cross the ice--and i am far heavier than any of you.  the risk that i would break through the ice is too great, since it may mean that some of you might be dragged down with me.  no, i cannot come with you, though i wish that i could.*"

"*still, i should aid your efforts in such small ways as i can.  thusly, i will do my best to keep your allies aboard this ship safe.  furthermore, i would be honored if one of you would bear my shield.*"  Flamesaxe indicates the red and white shield standing in the corner.  "*it was given to me by the Voice of the Flame herself.  it carries a strong protective magic which i feel will be of great use to you.*"​
Note: _Flamesaxe's Gift_ is a large metal shield made of flametouched iron.  It has a +1 enhancement bonus, and can be used to cast _bless_ 1/day.


----------



## Barkey (Jan 12, 2005)

"Lissen boyo, tha shield was given to ya by tha lady herself. I'd be thinkin to keep it if I were ye." Barandurr gives him a hard look," And dont ye be doubtin yerself, gods are a fickle bunch, they be carin about quality they say important, I say, maybe what they say is important, aint really that important ta begin with. Although, I won be speakin for me mates here, if one cares ta take the shield, I cin understand the honor in takin it."


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jan 12, 2005)

Norderil breaks out of his astonished silence. "I am sorry to learn that you do not believe yourself capable of accompanying us on our expedition." He pauses a moment. "My companion is wise in the ways of gods. There are many stories and legends, of rebuked paladins regaining the favour of their patrons. Do not count yourself out yet. If your heart is true, as I can tell from these last few moments alone, you will regain your station." He puts as much conviction and honesty as he can into his voice, as these last week or two have put in him a distinctly positive connection between he and the Warforged. He pauses again, and runs his fingers along the lines of his beard in concentration. "Mayhaps the time I've spent studying you (albeit in your... altered state) can lend me some insight. If I may?" He motions twords the Warforged's wounds.

((OOC-Attempting (with permission from Flamesaxe) a Heal check to treat some of the wounds and attempt some long term care for the remaining day before we set off.))

nonamazing:



Spoiler



A tribute to his Rogue training, during the time spent with Flamesaxe Norderil will attempt to get whatever information he can out of of him regarding his past and the veracity of his story.


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 12, 2005)

"*i do not mind if you wish to inspect my damaged frame, friend Norderil.  but i fear there is little you can do.  the warforged do not heal naturally, no matter how aided.  only magic can salve our wounds.  your concern is noted, however.*"  As Norderil looks over the damaged construct, he is forced to admit that its words are true.  There seems to be no way to affect a repair.

Norderil's inspection is interrupted by a cry from abovedeck.  "H-h-hello!  Explorers?  I-it's, um, Quentin.  Captain says we're going to start unloading the gear and, um, his crew could use a few extra hands, mmm?  Are you free?"

Norderil, still carefully looking over the Warforged, absently motions for the rest of you to go on without him.​
[Norderil] - 



Spoiler



As you inspect Flamesaxe, you are disheartend to discover there is nothing you can do to help repair the construct. (Heal, -4 circumstance penalty: roll 11  +5 -4= 12).  You do have a few moments to talk with Flamesaxe, and the Warforged is as cooperative as it can be.  It is friendly and open, although it does seem somewhat depressed after its ordeal.  It tells you of being found and raised by clerics of the Silver Flame, and of eventually coming to live in Stormhome to act as an agent of the church.  Lord Boroman had allies within the church heirarchy, who 'lent' Flamesaxe to him.
You learn that the boat Flamesaxe was guarding had been intended as a rescue vessel--to rescue your expedition, in fact.  Lord Boroman seemed certain that your party would eventually be in need of rescue.  Now that Flamesaxe has met you, he finds Boroman's belief to be strange: Flamesaxe sees you all as competant explorers who would be quite capable of handing the enviornment, not the bumbling fools Lord Boroman seemed to think you were. (Diplomacy, +2 circumstance bonus: roll 7 +9+2= 18).


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 13, 2005)

[Floe] -
[SBLOCK]The Dwarves are good hearted--you know this.  But they can be so boring at times.  You've just spent the last hour settled into a blind with three of the Iceshapers' best scouts, solid and dependable Dwarves who also happen to be some of the dullest company you've ever had occasion to spend time with.

Oh well.  At least the Strangers are interesting to look at.  Although it would be better to be closer--from this distance you can barely make out anything.  They seem to be leaving their big black ship; or at least some of them are.  And is that a pack of _wolves_ they have with them?  How odd.

Ico Iceshaper breaks the silence.  "They'll be coming this way soon."[/SBLOCK]
***

It didn't take long to unload your gear.  Voddlegrok wasn't kidding when he said he'd palnned for you to travel light.  Gravan is a little surprised to discover that Quentin isn't going with you--he has a hard time understanding why the scholar would arrange to come all this way and then not leave the ship.  But Voddlegrok says that he has confidence in your party: you'll find the legendary Etevalkairn and bring back word of your discoveries to him.  Privately, you suspect that Voddlegrok is unwilling to leave the relative comfort and safety of the ship, sticking you with the hard work.

The sled dog team instantly forms a loyal rapport with Mong, somewhat to her surprise.  They respond very strongly to her, and in moments she has complete control over the group.  Once the dogs are carefully brought onto the ice and the sled lowered overboard, Voddlegrok begins double-checking the gear, making sure everything has been properly stowed, and explaining the uses of the various bits of House Cannith alchemical gear.  The thick scarves you're all wearing make it difficult to hear one another, but keep out both the cold and the horrible smell of the ship.

Gravan contrives to have a brief word with you before you go.  "We're well enough off in terms of supplies.  The gnome's got a powder that melts ice real well, so we've plenty of water.  Food supplies are not bad at all.  Since we're here about three weeks before we'd planned to be, and we'd brought enough food for the trip out an' back, we should be okay.  But this ship has had it--she's not going to make it out of here."  Now that you're on the ground, you can see the severe damage to the ship's sides and bottom.  The wood has been heavily warped, and looks pale and brittle.  "She'll hold up fine here, with the ice to support her, but if we start moving into warmer waters...well, she'd be liable to fall apart under our feet.  We need to find another ship.  And it's not like we can just make one out of the ice."

***

[Floe] -
[SBLOCK]Ico glares at the Strangers, huddled together next to their black ship.  "These are not good people.  These are not the Wandering Ones--Thugrun's plan has failed."

"They may not be Dwarves, my brother," says Dawn Iceshaper, Ico's sister,  "but are you so sure that they mean us ill?"

"You remember the other Strangers, and the cursed one they left behind. Were it not for them, we would still sit in our ancestral halls.  We would not be outcasts, forced to live among the flighty Uldra to survive."

You can't help but take a little offense at that last statement.  Yeah, maybe your people don't take things as seriously as the Dwarves do, but _flighty_?  That's stetching it a bit.

The brother and sister keep arguing quietly before coming to a decision.  Ico waves you over, while his sister sulks in the corner.  "Glitterice.  We are not ready to be seen.  The secrets of our people must remain quiet until we know the intentions of these strangers.  If one among them is like the one that helped steal our home...then we must do our best to avoid them."

Dawn interrupts her brother.  "But although we cannot meet them directly, you can.  Even stubborn Ico recognizes your wisdom.  If you will meet with the Strangers, learn of their intentions, we will trust your judgement."

"Yes," Ico whispers, "we will listen to what you have to say.  So will you go, and meet them on our behalf, keeping the existence of our people a secret until we are ready to reveal ourselves?"

You have to admit that the prospect seems interesting.  And, you realize, you don't have too much of a choice--if you don't meet with the Strangers, then they will eventually leave, and with them any chance the Dwarves might have of getting help (which means they'll be living in your village for a very long time).[/SBLOCK]
***

Quentin suggests heading about two miles inland--which would take you off of the ice shelf--before setting up your base camp.  The going is fairly easy--you're all bundled up well, and despite the wind, it doesn't drop much below freezing.  The sky is grey, however, warning of storms to come.

You're about a half a mile away from the ship when a bizarre, impossible sight stops you in your tracks: a small child, oddly blue-skinned, walking purposefully in your direction.  But didn't the previous explorers say there were no people living this far north?  How can there be a little girl, here, in the depths of the ice?​
A quick note on languages--the Common spoke on the Frostfell is a trading language that is used to communicate between the three intelligent races that live on the ice: the Frost Elves, the Glacier Dwarves, and the Uldra.  As such, it bears little relation to the 'Common' spoken on the mainland, so the explorers will not be able to understand Floe's 'Common'.  Some of the explorers may be able to understand some of Floe's other languages, however.

[Ferrix] -  



Spoiler



I hope the introduction of your character doesn't come off as awkward or forced.  She should segue easily into the story now.  By the way, there was a brief spoiler over the in OOC forum containing a bit of background information--recent events in the Frostfell that Floe would know about.  You may want to look over that again to refresh your memory, if you haven't already.  And if you have any questions, about anything, let me know.



[Mong] - 



Spoiler



(Handle Animal: roll 20 +6=26) The swift magebred hounds have fallen in love with you, and are completely and utterly loyal.



Here's a complete list of everything Voddlegrok has provided for you (all the gear is stowed on the sled, and the dogs are pulling the sled--you guys are walking):[SBLOCK]
6 magebred sled dogs
1 wide-ruddered ice sled
2 alchemically treated portable huts (one for the party and one for the dogs)
20 heavy winter blankets
ice fishing gear (w/h saw)
empty weatherproof chest (for storing any fragile artifacts you may find)
1 _everburning lantern_
20 flasks of oil
3 10-foot wooden poles
ice climbing gear (spikes, hammer, crampons, etc.)
400 feet of silk rope, in 4 50 foot coils and 2 100 foot coils
10 sunrods
5 extra heavy winter outfits (one for each of you)
10 medium sacks of dried feed (enough to keep the dogs fed for thirty days)
5 pairs of snowshoes + 1 spare
5 sets of skis w/h poles +1 spare set
5 pairs of snow goggles +1 spare set
3 jars of frostbite salve
5 sticks of ice chalk (different colors)
50 vials of melt powder (each melts up to 1 cubic foot of ice--providing water)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Barkey (Jan 13, 2005)

"Don't look now mates, but it seems one of tha natives has come to say hi, " Barandurr points off to what all of you have already obviously noticed by now, " Norderil, do ye be knowin what that is? " he continues, " Or if'n it be dangerous? "

/ooc-I want to have a better look at the dogs, are they specifically trained just to pull, i.e. sled dogs, or are they trained to do many things, i.e. k-9 units/


----------



## Krug (Jan 13, 2005)

Mong is surprised at the dogs' reaction, though Rast coils vehemently beneath the fur she wears. Still, the friendliness of the dogs wins her over. *"These are well bred dogs. Normally the hounds I meet wish to take a bite out of me,"* she said. 

At the approach of the girl, Mong becomes wary. She shouts out *"Who are you? State your purpose!"*


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jan 14, 2005)

Norderil looks distractedly at Mong for a moment. He turns to Barandurr, "I am afraid I am unfamiliar with the species, but, from the look of her gear she seems to be one of the 'Uldra' spoken of in some of the texts and survival journals Quentin and I aquired." He frowns for a moment and steps forward from the group ready to fulfill his role as translator. "Greetings. I am Norderil, and these are my companions. I trust we are well met?" This last he tries in Common, Elven, and Dwarven.

((OOC-Did Quentin ever name or expedition, or give the company a name? If they did and I missed it some how, Norderil would have used that instead of 'these are my conpanions'.))


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 14, 2005)

Twisting her head around to get an upside down view of the strangers, just for another perspective. She listens to the tumble of words coming from one of them, obviously directed at her. Part of it sounded similar to the ancient tongue of the dwarves*. She glances back towards the blind, an act perpetrated with a mirthful purpose, and then returns her attention to the strangers. "Why do you break the ice and tred the snow?" she remarks in sylvan, her native tongue.









*OOC:*


* how much is lost in the difference between ancient dwarven and dwarven?


----------



## Speed-Stick (Jan 14, 2005)

Tensing at the new arrival, Karthak dosn't make any hostile gestures, but keeps ready to innate a timley _Magic Missles_ if the situation demands it.


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 14, 2005)

{OOC - Ancient Dwarven and Dwarven are about as similar as English and Olde English.  That is, you and Norderil can understand each other as long as you keep the topics simple.  Even then, things may be garbled, perhaps leading to humorous misunderstandings /OOC}


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 15, 2005)

[Norderil] - 



Spoiler



You don't understand what the small blue girl is saying but you do recognize the language.  It's Sylvan, which you had always wanted to study.  She doesn't seem hostile, but then again, it's hard to tell.



[Mong] - 



Spoiler



The dogs are reacting in an unusual way.  That is, they aren't reacting at all.  Instead of being nervous around a stranger, as most dogs would be, your sled-pulling pack seems perfectly comfortable around this odd person.



[Toshanharath] - 



Spoiler



(Spot Check: roll 16 +5=21) You are distracted for a moment by the sight of a large flock of birds coming from the south.  Judging by the glint of light, you'd guess that they are more of the ice birds, although they're still too far away to say for sure.


----------



## Krug (Jan 16, 2005)

*"Well the dogs favour you..."* she says, snarling.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jan 16, 2005)

Norderil frowns deeply. "I never could make the time for the elemental languages, and it seems to have returned on me most foully. However...." He quickly looks about, and removes one of the ski poles from the sled. He steps forward, holding his hands, palm up in a sign of non-agression, and proceeds to write his previous message out in Elven, after locating a suitable patch of snow. He turns and beams over his shoulder at his compatriots. "Elven and Sylvan share an alphabet."


----------



## Doomhawk (Jan 16, 2005)

Toshanharath looks up, seeing another flight of the ice birds he had seen earlier. _I wonder if these birds might be related to this creature somehow._ He didn't mean it that way, but the sudden thought of the creature before him having blood relations to a flock of birds forces him to suppress a grin.


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 16, 2005)

[Floe] - 



Spoiler



The smallest of the Strangers, the one that had earlier spoken something that sounded like the language of the Dwarves, seems to be writing in the snow.  It looks like gibberish to you, but he's clearly _trying_ to communicate.



[Toshanharath] - 



Spoiler



Now that they're getting a little closer, you can tell that these birds aren't the same as the one you saw earlier.  These are quite larger, with a wider wingspan.  You'll have a chance to get a better look at them soon--it looks like the whole flock is heading right your way.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 16, 2005)

Floe bursts out in a fit of laughter, tossing a bit of snow about with her boots, she repeats in ancient dwarven  "why do you break the ice and tred the snow?"  She is obviously amused by the little ones writings, the letters similar but making relatively no sense.  Casting a puckish glance to the dogs she sticks out her tongue imitating them for a second.  Turning, like nothing happened, she waits for a reply.


----------



## Barkey (Jan 17, 2005)

" Well Lass, I cin unnerstand ya a fair bit, " Barandurr smiles a bit condescendingly, " Will ya take us to yer village, caus we are suppost ta try to find someone to help guide our adventuring group. " He acts out these words as best he can, much the way one would play with a child.


/ooc-Barandurr hasn't any idea what an Uldra is, chances are this is no different than a small human child in his eyes./


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 18, 2005)

After a few moments, it becomes clear that the blue-skinned girl is not a danger, and some of the tension in the air begins to fade.  Barandurr and Norderil each try to communicate with the petite girl in their own ways, but their efforts must seem comical to her, to judge by her sly smiles and giggles.

You are all startled when a large snowcat suddenly appears, emerging from it's carefully concealed hiding place only a few feet away.  Some of the sled dogs bark at it nervously.  The delicate looking feline--appearantly a white leopard, although you had no idea they lived this far north--moves quickly to the side of the little girl, rubbing its cheek against her shoulder.

[Floe] - 



Spoiler



You had told your animal companion to remain out of sight for a moment--you didn't want to provoke the Strangers' wolves.  You're not quite sure why Like Snhow Falling suddenly decided to disobey you.  She seems nervous, however, as if she is trying to warn you of something.



[Karthak] - 



Spoiler



(Knowledge (Arcana)): You suspect that this odd creature is one of the fey, known for their cheery attitudes and mischevious natures.



[Mong] - 



Spoiler



(Spot check): You notice that Toshanharath doesn't seem to be paying much attention to what's going on.  He seems to be staring off into the sky.  Following his gaze, you notice that he's looking at what appears to be a big flock of large birds.  (Knowledge (nature)): Something about the birds' movements makes you nervous--something unnatural that you can't quite put your finger on.  The flock is still some distance away, but is heading in your direction rapidly.



[Toshanharath] 



Spoiler



(Spot check): The flock is still quite some distance away, but your sharp eyes have picked out a curious detail: the 'birds' actually seem to be some sort of winged humanoid.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 18, 2005)

Floe smiles and moves to tackle the snow leopard, however comical that seems considering the size difference, but stops short and gives a disconcerted look, as if someone had spoiled the game.  Her golden eyes dart about swiftly and discerningly, her ears perked for anything on the winds.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jan 18, 2005)

Norderil is momentarily startled by the apearance of the leopard. However, upon observing it's almost docile state, he relaxes some and sighs. "I suppose there is little recourse at the moment. We seemed to have reached an impass." He turns back tword Floe. He removes the glove from his left hand, and holds it up along side his head, palm out. His hand is bare, save for the distinct Mark of Scribing on the inside of his palm. He closes his eyes a moment and the Least Mark flashes along it's outline for an eyeblink. Steam rises from the hand for a few moments afterward, and Norderil opens his eyes again. He hold out his hand in a friendly gesture, leaving his marked hand open and plainly visible, seemingly oblivious to Floe's alarm. Assuming she takes his hand and recognizes the Dragonmark, Norderil says. "I am using a special means to speak with you, and it will not last long. I am Norderil. My companions and I are on an archaeological expedition, and come in peace. Can we find no means of communication?"

((Using Dragonmark ability. If Floe doesnt take my hand, I'll attempt to gesture or pantamime the motion with Barrandur, and failing that I'll draw a frickin' picture in the snow if I have to.))


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 20, 2005)

The girl begins peering around, nervously, as her great cat joins her.  She looks over your heads, past your group, crying out in surprise.

Her tiny hand shaking slightly, the girl points to large flock of winged creatures approaching from the south, coming up quickly.  Judging by the her reaction, these beasts, whatever they are, present something of a danger.

As the flock rushes forward, you scramble to get ready, fumbling for your weapons.  Their terrible crystalline wings slice the sunlight, creating dozens of brilliant flashes of color.​
The creatures appear to be some sort of monstrous winged humanoid--you have no idea how they're able to fly, as they seem to be made of ice.  There appears to be about two dozen of the creatures, roughly 300 feet away at the moment, but closing the distance fast.  (You have one full round to act before the creatures will be upon you).

You're in the middle of a flat ice plain, open and unbounded on all sides.  At the moment, three of you are to the right of the sled (determined randomly: Mong, Karthak, and Norderil), two are on the left (Barandurr and Toshanharath) and Floe is just to the front, about 15 feet away.  The slick ice means that anyone attempting to either run or take a double move will need to make a DC 15 Balance check.  Everyone does get a +2 equipment bonus on that check due to your ice boots.

Initiative (animal companions act at their owner's initiative):
Norderil = 23
Floe = 15
Karthak = 14
*The Flock* = 13
Barandurr = 11
Toshanharath = 9
Mong = 5


[Karthak] - 



Spoiler



Your magical training tells you that what you're seeing is impossible: making a construct out of ice would be easy, actually, but they shouldn't be able to fly.



[Floe] - 



Spoiler



These ice gargoyles are very dangerous--they have been attacking the dwarves quite frequently over the last few months.  The Dwarves believe that the ice gargoyles are under the control of the Three, the evil force that drove the Dwarves out of thier home.











*OOC:*


I'm not sure how long the boards will be down.  Hopefully it won't interfere with the game too much.  We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Barkey (Jan 20, 2005)

Barandurr looks up at the flock coming at him, grimly he pulls forth his warhammer, and gives it a quick spin. Screaming something in Dwarvish his hammer  begins to flame, beginning at the base and quickly moving towards the top; as if some out of control forest fire.
"Bring me anythin ta test me might keeper, but ye be not takin me this day. Nor any o' me mates ifn' I have anythin ta say about it. "

/ooc-casting flame of faith, basically makes it a plus +1 flaming burst weapon/


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jan 20, 2005)

Norderil for the first time ha has been in your company, seems to allow his composure to slip. He grimaces, and spins around muttering somethign gutteral and ugly sounding in Orcish. He reaches into his pack and pulls a small round flask full of a viscous red material, and loads it into his sling. He winds it up,swinging the weapon swiftly over his head, preparing to let loose his ammunition as soon as the beasts reach optimum range. 

((loading Alchemists Fire into my calculus, will release as soon as The Flock reaches 45' or so, aiming for whichever is closest.

Side note: Shouldn't Mong understand her?))


----------



## Krug (Jan 20, 2005)

Mong stays where she is and uses Rapid Shot to fire 3 arrows at the beasts. *"Down with you!"* she shouts.


----------



## Krug (Jan 26, 2005)

_Bump!_


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 26, 2005)

Uttering a few words to herself, a small ball of flame flickers to life in Floe's palm, with the other arm she readies the round shield she carries.









*OOC:*


Casting Produce Flame, duration 5 minutes, can make a touch or ranged touch attack (range 120 ft.) for 1d6+5 fire damage. Each attack reduces duration by 1 minute.


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 27, 2005)

The winged creatures are truly horrible to look at.  Each one is different, unique in its own terrible way.  Curved horns, wicked fangs, twisted limbs, and serpentine tails all made of perfectly clear ice, and all the more disturbing because of their eerie silence.

As his companions stare horrified at the oncoming horde, cunning Norderil leaps into action.  The gnome prepares his ammunition and calmly takes aim, watching the gargoyles glide closer.  A few feet away, Floe quietly whispers a request to the elemental spirits.  Her eyes light up and she smiles as the hungry spirit of fire answers her call.  She gleefully flings a handful of raw fire at one of the approaching gargoyles, creating a cloud of steam where the fire stikes the ice.

Karthak had already begun preparing his magic several moments ago.  His fingertips and eyes are obscured by a translucent shimmering force.  With a harsh word and gesture, he unleashes the prepared spell, launching three powerful energy missiles at one of the leading gargoyles.  Even from a distance, you can hear the sound of the impact--a terrible crack that echoes like thunder--but the creature only wavers slightly before correcting its course.  Karthak's eyes widen in surprise.

The winged monsters put on a sudden, surprising turn of speed and start heading closer.  But as soon as the first gargoyle is in range, Norderil fires.  As the tiny flask strikes the gargoyle's chipped chest, it bursts into flame.  Small, semi-melted chunks of the creature drip to the ground.  Although one of its wings seems badly damaged, it somehow manages to keep gliding toward your group.

Barandurr shouts his defiance and calls upon the power of his god to wreath his battlehammer in flames.  Toshanharath moves to stand beside the solid Dwarf, preparing to strike out powerfully at the first creature that comes within his arm's reach.  Mong narrows her eyes as she releases a volley of arrows at the flaming gargoyle.  Both of her shots strike the half-melted creature in its good wing, sending it spiraling to the ground.  It shatters into a thousand pieces as it crashes, but the rest of the flock keep moving forward.​
Norderil readied an attack action until the gargoyles were within range.  Floe cast _produce flame_, striking Gargoyle B (roll: 7 +5=12) for 20 points of damage (1d6: 5+5x2=20).  Karthak cast _magic missile_, doing 11 damage to Gargoyle A (3d4: 8 +3=11).  The Flock moved to within 30 feet, and Norderil fired his alchemist's fire.  He hit (roll: 10 +8=18), dealing 10 points of damage (1d6: 5 x2=10) to gargoyle A and 2 points of splash damage each to gargoyles B, C, D, and E.    Barandurr cast _flame of faith_.  Toshanharath took a five-foot step to stand next to Barandurr, after which he readied an action to attack the first creature that comes within melee range.  Finally, Mong fired two arrows (roll: 8 +9=17, hit.  roll: 8 +9=17, hit.) and dealt a total of 22 points of damage (2d8: 12 +10=20) to gargoyle A, finishing it off.

Norderil's new initiative is 13, right before the Flock.  There are 23 creatures remaining.  They are within thirty feet now--most likely, they will land and attack in melee next round.  Round two now begins.

[OOC: Krug] - 



Spoiler



I may be wrong, but I believe that Rapid Shot only gives you one extra attack.  You did have three shots in the previous combat, but the third shot was due to a _haste_ spell.  So I believe two shots should be Mong's maximum at the moment.  Please let me know if I've made an error, and I'll edit this round to reflect that.



[OOC: Ferrix] - 



Spoiler



I know that Floe had cast _produce flame_, but I wasn't sure if you had wanted her to make an attack.  I didn't want to do something you might not have intended, so I didn't record an attack.  If I was wrong, just let me know, and I'll edit this post to add in her attack.



[OOC: Sorrow] - 



Spoiler



By the way, I noticed that on Norderil's character sheet, his attack bonus with his masterwork Calculus is only +4--is this correct?  I think it should be +8 {+4 base, +3 dex, and +1 masterwork}, but I don't know much about the weapon and I may be totally wrong.  I've gone ahead and used the more favorable bonus, let me know if I messed it up.  Also, Mong can indeed understand Floe's language--they both speak Sylvan.  I had tried to hint at it but I think I was probably too vague--I'll try and be more direct going forward.


----------



## Krug (Jan 27, 2005)

_Oops yeah you're right._

"What the?" snarls Mong. Rast, excited by the melee, entwines her tighter. She aims her arrows again and fires two more, backing up to as close together to her comrades (Karthak Noderil) as possible. "Stay together! Do not have gaps!" she shouts to the others as she looses another arrow into the stoney beasts.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 27, 2005)

Floe flicks the flame from her hand towards one of the incoming creatures.









*OOC:*


Yeah, I had meant to put that in, you can update how you please.  Also, how much about these ice gargoyles does Floe know (abilities, etc.)? Knowledge, Int or Wis check maybe?  Just trying to seperate player knowledge and character knowledge.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jan 27, 2005)

Norderil grins fiercely, drops his calculus on the neaby sled, and draws his mace smoothly. "I do wish I had brought more ammunition. I did not expect aerial assault by winged ice beasts!" He steps back and to the right, ending up behind and to the side of Mong, positioning himself tactically and getting ready to step forward and strike whatever weak spots present themselves.

((Preparing to step in and flank... well, anything that presents a flank. ))

nonamazing:



Spoiler



It's an exotic weapon, and I don't have the proficiency.


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 27, 2005)

[OOC - Ferrix] - 



Spoiler



This is what Floe knows about the ice gargoyles: they started appearing shortly after the Three drove the Dwarves out of their home.  They are very tough to kill--they can take a lot of damage.  They are vulnerable to fire, of course, and meltpowder also works well against them.  They attack with their ice-cold claws, instantly flash-freezing any wounds that they make (you are somewhat resistant to the damage they cause, but these strangers may not have your innate advantages).  They always fight to the death.  They are not very bright, but they seem to be able to follow orders.

By the way, I have revised the combat to reflect your first attack (which was quite successful).



[OOC - Sorrow] - 



Spoiler



Ah, I see...foolish of me not to realize that.  Thank you.  I will make a note of it for future reference.


----------



## Barkey (Jan 27, 2005)

Barandurr steels himself against the oncoming assault. Ready at a second to react to the nearest of the creatures.
/ooc-setting myself against a charge, and holding action until they land./


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 31, 2005)

Floe continues tossing fire at the oncoming creatures, causing another gargoyle to steam up and melt slightly.  She is slightly surprised to see Karthak appearantly casting the same spell: a small sphere of flame materializes in the tall stranger's hand.  But Karthak's spell has a significantly different effect.  He tosses the fireball into the center of the Flock, where it explodes with a terrible flash that temporarily blinds all of you.  There is a sound like rain, and when your eyes clear--after a few seconds of furious blinking--you notice that five of the gargoyles have vanished, obliterated by the half-elf's powerful magic.

The dogs whine and bark nervously, huddling closer to the sled.  The flock begins to pass overhead--to your surprise, about half of the gargoyles increase their speed and keep heading north.  Are they planning on circling back?  The rest drop down all around you, their icy limbs creaking.  Three of the creature land just in front of Floe and begin menacingly advancing toward her, while three others crowd around Barandurr and Toshanharath.  The remaining three land on the other side of the sled, next to Mong, Norderil and Karthak.

Norderil, having retrieved his weapon as the creatures made their final approach, strikes out as the first creature lands next to him, but his blow does little more than make a few fine cracks in the creature's frozen body.  Barandurr and Toshanharath, standing back to back, have a bit better luck--Barandurr's mighty hammer blow melts and shatters a gargoyle's head, while Toshanharath's strike neatly cleaves away one of his foe's arms.  The arm lands, still writing and grasping, near the dogs, who bark at it fearfully.

Barandurr smiles with satisfaction at his headless opponent, but recoils in surprise a moment later as the decapitated monster lurches at him, it's claws piercing through steel and leather to tear at the dwarf's breast.  Barandurr winces slightly in pain, then shakes his head vigorously, ignoring the bitter cold that seeps into the wound.  Another gargoyle takes a swipe at Toshanharath, but the clever warrior easily brings his shield to bear, deflecting the terrible blow.  The one armed gargoyle grabs Toshanharath's sword, forcing him slightly off balance.  It maintains a surprisingly tight hold on the crystal blade, which begins to show signs of freezing.

Norderil ducks under the flailing claws, bumping into the sled as he backs up.  One of the other creatures gets a lucky blow across Karthak's brow, sending blood spiraling into the air.  The wound instantly freezes, and the wizard cries out in pain.

Mong stands her ground, staring down a severely disfigured gargoyle that limps toward her on a half-melted leg.  She nimbly moves back out of it's grasp, stepping up onto the sled's runners.  Then, from only a few feet away, she sends a pair of arrows thudding into and through the creature's head, one into each eye socket.​
I will post the mechanical breakdown of the combat in about an hour (I have a brief appointment to keep).  There are nine gargoyles in the sky, and nine on the ground (all of the ones on the ground are damaged in some way.  More details soon--hang on.


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 31, 2005)

Sorry about the wait, here's the wrap-up for round two:

Floe tossed another bit of flame from her _produce fire_ spell, easily hitting Gargoyle B (roll: 19 +5=24) and dealing 18 points of damage (1d6: 4+5 x2=18), which is enough to evaporate it.  Karthak casts _fireball_, dealing 40 (5d6: 20 x2=40) points of damage to Gargoyles C, D, E, F, and G, destroying all of them. (technically, three of those would have had about two hit points left, but to make things easier on all of us, I went ahead and killed those monsters off).  So at this point, Gargoyles A through G have been finished off (leaving H through Y).  Gargoyles H, I, and J land in the squares near Floe (one in front of her, and one to each side), but aren't able to get an attack this round (they had to move further than the other gargoyles did, in order to reach Floe).  Gargoyles K, L, and M land on the right (west) side of the sled, and Gargoyles N, O, and P land on the left (east) side.  The remaining Gargoyles (nine of them; R through Y) are still in the air, heading north.  One Gargoyle landed next to each character; two landed next to Toshanharath.

Norderil takes a move action to draw his mace, then readies an attack for the first creature to approach.  Barandurr and Toshanharath also readied attacks.  Norderil struck Gargoyle K (roll: 10 +8=18), but only dealt 2 points of damage (1d4: 1 +1=2).  Barandurr had no trouble hitting his target, Gargoyle N (roll: 15 +5=20) and dealing maximum damage with his currently _flaming_ warhammer (1d8: 8 +1d6x2=20).  Toshanharath expended his psionic focus to gain +2d6 damage and hit Gargoyle P (roll: 11 +6=17) for 13 points of damage (3d6: 11 +2=12).

Then the Gargoyles attacked.  (actually, Barandurr's attack should have happened right after the Gargoyles, but I bumped him up slightly for simplicity).  Gargoyle K attacked Norderil and missed, Gargoyle L hit Karthak for *7* points of damage (3 of which is cold damage), and Gargoyle M missed Mong.  Over on the other side of the sled, Gargoyle N hit Barandurr for *10* damage (5 of which is cold damage), and Gargoyles O and P attacked Toshanharath but lacked any degree of success.

Finally, Mong took a 5-foot step backwards (to avoid attacks of opportunity) and shot two arrows at Gargoyle M (roll: 10 +9=19 and roll: 18 +9=27) for a total of 19 points of damage(2d8: 9 +10=19).  Mong's step back means that she is now standing partially on the sled (no penalties or bonuses for this position).  Karthak and Norderil are standing side by side, each next to the sled (Sorrow, I know that you wanted Norderil to make a move and try and flank one of the creatures, but I'm afraid you had to use you move action this round to draw your weapon.  If you want to move and flank next round, you certainly can--although sneak attacks may not work on creatures made of ice).  Mong is to the side of and just behind Karthak.  Barandurr and Toshanharath are also side by side, and next to the sled.  Floe is standing alone, about fifteen feet in front of the sled, and currently has Gargoyles on three sides of her.

The dogs are nervous, but the Gargoyles seem to be ignoring them.

Here's how things stand at the moment (let me know if I've left out any details):

Floe (unharmed, init 15) - threatened by Gargoyles H, I, and J (none of which are damaged)
Karthak (slightly wounded, init 14) - threatened by Gargoyle L (unharmed)
Norderil (unharmed, init 13+) - threatened by Gargoyle K (very slightly wounded)
Toshanharath (unharmed, init now 13+) - threatened by Gargoyle P (damaged) and O (unharmed)
Barandurr (slightly wounded, init now 13+) - threatened by Gargoyle N
Mong (unharmed, init 5) - unthreatened, five-foot step away from Gargoyle M (damaged)

The Gargoyles will act again on initiative 13 (right after all the 13+ characters).

Begin the next round!









*OOC:*


 Does anyone have any advice about our missing players, Doomhawk and Speed-Stick?  I'm not sure what to do--I don't think they'd want me playing their characters for them, but I do want to keep things moving.  What's the proper protocol in these sorts of situations?  I mean, if they're not enjoying the game and don't want to play any more, that's fine--but I would like to know one way or another.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 31, 2005)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> (Sorrow, I know that you wanted Norderil to make a move and try and flank one of the creatures, but I'm afraid you had to use you move action this round to draw your weapon. If you want to move and flank next round, you certainly can--although sneak attacks may not work on creatures made of ice).












*OOC:*


With a BAB of +1 or higher you can draw a weapon (or two for dual wielding) as part of a Move Action.  PHB 141


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 1, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> With a BAB of +1 or higher you can draw a weapon (or two for dual wielding) as part of a Move Action. PHB 141




You are, of course, correct.  We can certainly edit things--Sorrow, would you like for me to change Norderil's position?  It won't change anything else about the combat, so if you'd like the repositioning, it's no problem.


----------



## Krug (Feb 1, 2005)

_If they don't reply within two days of your post, I would say make a move for them. _

Mong unleashes another pair of arrows at the nearest gargoyle target, snarling. She'll take another 5' step back to avoid any AoO.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Feb 3, 2005)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> We can certainly edit things--Sorrow, would you like for me to change Norderil's position?




{ooc}I would. And shouldn't my flanking have gotten me sneak attack damage?{/ooc} 


Norderil jinks to avoid the gargoyle's blow, and swings his mace attempting to catch the creature off guard (attempting another Feint attack).


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 3, 2005)

[Norderil] - 



Spoiler



You note that these strange creatures appear to be made completely of tranparent ice.  If they had any sort of major organs to attack, such vital spots would be easy to spot--alas, they seem to be solid ice, through and through.  Wait a second--ice?  Wasn't there something on the sled that was uspposed to be for dealing with ice?

{OOC}Unfortunately, these are constructs and cannot be sneak attacked.  However, Norderil may have access to a very potent weapon against these foes, very close at hand...{/OOC}


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 4, 2005)

*The battle rages on!*

Most of you have fought monsters before--it's a dangerous world out there.  But these strange creatures of ice are the most disturbing thing you've ever come across.  They don't make any noise other than the creak of their limbs and the clash of their claws against your armor, so the battle is uncomfortably silent.  They also give off no smell whatsoever, which is surprisingly weird.  You never thought you'd miss the pungant stink of a ravenous bugbear, but when you're fighting monsters that have no body odor whatsoever, you can't help but wish you we dealing with something a little more normal, something actually alive.

The ice gargoyles are unrelenting.  Despite what you do to them--crush a head, sever an arm--they keep coming, furiously slashing at any exposed flesh.  Floe, surrounded by three of the unnatural things, nervoulsy looks for a way out.  Her hand is still wreathed in the summoned flame spirit, and she feints at the approaching monsters, hoping to drive them back.  She retreats several paces, remaining on the defensive, then cuts to the side, trying to go wide and get around the creatures.  The gargoyles track her every move, sliding into position, getting ready to pounce.

Karthak's position is almost as dire--with his back to the sled, he faces opponents on three sides. Noticing that Mong had climbed up onto the sled, Karthak does the same, scrambling backwards as he narrowly avoids a gargoyle's grasping claws.  The half-elf is already whispering the words of a spell as he tries to keep his balance atop an unsteady bundle of furs.  The arcane mutterings quickly grow in intensity, reaching a high pitch as Karthak extends his hand toward the gargoyle and fires off a blast of incredibly hot fire.  The gargoyle's face is melted clean away, sending a massive cloud of steam into the air.

Floe's attempt to escape from the gargoyles meets only with partial success.  The monsters leap in front of her, cutting off her escape route.  Two of them swipe at her with their claws, both connecting with glancing blows, while the third moves into a better position to cut her off.  Luckily, Floe's natural resistance to cold protects her from the worst of the damage.

Norderil continues to bash away at one of the gargoyles, solidly connecting once more, but having little effect other than keeping the gargoyle's attention off of Karthak at his own expense.  The gargoyle counterattacks with a frenzy, biting and clawing and lancing at the gnome with its horns.  The clever gnome keeps his composure, anticipating the wild strikes and nimbly stepping out of the way of each one.

Barandurr doesn't think twice.  In an instant, he brings his flaming hammer down on the creature once again, striking at the juncture where its head would be, if he hadn't just struck it off.  The blow lands true; the heated hammer melts into the creature's chest, forcing Barandurr to set his feet and pull with all his might to unlodge his weapon.  The gargoyle slashes blindly at him, but this time it doesn't manage to get past his defenses.  "Ach!  What does it take ta kill these things?", Barandurr exclaims in surprise.

Toshanharath calls upon the power of the Emerald Lion to give him strength, and the psicrystal responds by bringing a psionic focus to the warrior's attack.  At the same time, he pulls a small piece of his life force into the responsive crystal of his blade.  Doubly empowered, the sword strikes the gargoyle with the force of a comet.  Incredibly, the creature keeps coming, despite missing a large portion of its chest.  It attacks with its remaining arm, and when that fails, tries to bite Toshanharath but ends up with nothing more than a face full of shield.  Its partner, however, manages to get a lucky strike as Toshanharath's flank is exposed, goring his side with its horns.

The gargoyle that Mong had been facing, now with two of her arrows through it's head, advances relentlessly, bumping up against the side of the sled as it claws at her.  Its stunted teeth tear at her boots, and its horns almost pierce through her shinguards, but its awkward position makes it difficult for it to deliver a solid blow.  Mong backs up to the other side of the sled, coming to stand just behind Toshanharath and just out of the reach of the monster's claws.  Her arrows scream through the bitterly cold air, embedding once again in the gargoyle's head.

The monsters seem impossible to stop--no matter how much you chip away at them, they just keep coming!  To your relief, the second half of the flock doesn't appear to be circling back to face you--they're still flying north at full speed.​
Floe takes a full-round action to withdraw, going ten feet back from the creatures that had surrounded her, than fifteen feet to her left, than finally fifteen feet forward, trying to get past the creatures and closer to the others. (her movement might have attracted attacks of opportunity, but I decided to ignore that possibility--that seemed more fair).

Karthak moves ten feet back and to the side, coming onto the sled.  He then casts _scorching ray_, easily hitting (roll: 10 +4=14) and dealing 28 points of damage to gargoyle L (4d6: 14 x2=28).  Norderil attacks gargoyle K again, hitting (roll:  10 +8=18) and dealing the same amount of damage (1d4: 1 +1=2).  Barandurr just barely hits Gargoyle N (roll: 11 +5=16) and deals a respectable 12 points of damage (1d8: 6 +1d6x2=12).  Toshanharath expends his psicrystal's focus to use Psionic Weapon again, and also spends 2 power points as a free action to activate his weapon's special ability (together, these two effects add 4d6 damage to Toshanharath's attack).  The psi-warrior hits (roll: 19 +6=25) dealing 18 points of damage to gargoyle P (5d6: 16 +2=18).

The gargoyles that had been surrounding Floe move over and attack her (because of her move, only two of them are able to move and attack--the third takes up position just behind her).  Both manage to hit (roll: 17 +5= 22 and roll: 16 +5=21) but don't deal too much damage with their claws, since Floe ignores the cold damage that they would do (without that ability, she would have taken 7 more points of dmaage).  She ends up taking a total of *7* damage (2d4: 3+4=7).  Gargoyle L and gargoyle K both make full attacks at Norderil (claw, claw, bite, gore) but miss with everything, due to an embarassingly bad series of rolls (rolls: 2, 6, 1, 4, 7, 2, 5, and 1).  Gargoyle M took a five-foot step forward and made a full attack on Mong, but also missed with its full sequence (rolls: 10, 12, 8, and 5).  Gargoyle N missed Barandurr with its two claw attacks (it doesn't get its bite and gore, since it's missing its head) and gargoyle P missed Toshanharath with a claw, bite and gore (rolls:13, 13, 11, 8, and 2).  Finally, gargoyle O made a full attack on Toshanharath, missing with its claws and bite (rolls: 12, 7, and 15), but getting a luck hit with its gore (roll: 16 +3=19) dealing *9* points of damage (1d6: 4+1=5 +1d6=9), 4 points of which are cold damage.

Finally, Mong strikes gargoyle M twice (roll: 15+9 =24 and roll: 13+9=22) dealing 20 points of damage (2d8: 10 +10=20).

Here's how things stand at the end of round three:

Floe (slightly harmed, init 15) - threatened by Gargoyles H, I, and J (none of which are damaged)
Karthak (slightly wounded, init 14) - threatened by Gargoyle L (damaged)
Norderil (unharmed, init 13+) - threatened by Gargoyle K (very slightly wounded)
Toshanharath (unharmed, init 13+) - threatened by Gargoyle P (very badly damaged) and O (unharmed)
Barandurr (slightly wounded, init now 13+) - threatened by Gargoyle N (very badly damaged)
Mong (unharmed, init 5) - unthreatened, five-foot step away from Gargoyle M (very badly damaged)

Floe has a gargoyle in front of her, behind her, and to her right.  She is ten feet north of the sled, and fifteen feet east.  it would be possible for her to make a run to the relative safely of the sled, but dangerous.

{OOC} Major apologies to anyone's character that I played for them (or misplayed)--if you want me to, I can go back and edit anything.  I tried to play like I thought the character might, but I know I often didn't make the best possible tactical choice, so if you're dissatisfied, let me know (Ferrix, I honestly couldn't think of anything else to do but try and retreat to a safe position, knowing that if the creatures had the chance to get their full attacks on Floe, she'd be in big trouble).  I'm trying not to cut anyone out, but I feel really guilty if I don't update regularly, so I just keep going forward.

As for the missing players: the end of this combat will be a good time to introduce alternates (your party is still close to the ship, so the alternate characters aboard there can be introduced easily).  If we don't hear from the missing players by the end of the combat, that's what we'll do. {/OOC}


----------



## Krug (Feb 4, 2005)

Mong is furious, and shrieking wildly, sends another arrow into Gargoyle M. If the first arrow doesn't take it down, she'll fire another one at it. Otherwise, she'll fire at the next closest Gargoyle.  Her features start to change as she begins to _Shift_, her skin turning scaly. Her tongue darts out in sudden lunges, and her eyes assume an even more slitty look. (+2 Con, +5 HP to 38) 

_Not sure if it'll help but she'll make a Knowledge (Nature) check to see if she might know more about these beasts._


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 5, 2005)

*Floe Glitterice - Uldra Druid 4 (48/55hp, AC 19)*

Floe hurls the ball of flame in her hand at one of the gargoyles directly surrounding her, then withdraws in the most avoidable fashion.









*OOC:*


She only needed to take a single move to not provoke a full attack, which is probably what she would have done, getting close the others is secondary considering her resilience to the cold, tossing another bit of flame at them once she had finished her movement.  Also, do these gargoyles emit an aura of cold?  If not, then Like Snow Falling will move to keep all of them from surrounding her.


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 6, 2005)

*Meanwhile, in a underwater grotto hundreds of miles away...*

...Miyris ir'Vol stared into her mirror and screamed in frustration.  "What is that thing?", she screeched, jabbing her finger at the mirror's surface.

"It's an Uldra, mistress," the ghost at her shoulder calmly responded.  "Probably the one that was with the Dwarven scouts."  By the dim greenish glow her companion gave off, Miyris could just make out the damned explorers, beset on all sides by large winged creatures.  Near them, a tiny blue humanoid nimbly danced around the monsters, enthusiastically tossing handfuls of fire around.

Miyris hissed.  "Wasn't the whole point of this attack to make sure they _didn't_ contact any of the natives?  You brainless gasbag!  Couldn't you have gotten the gargoyles there faster?"

"I'm sorry, mistress.  I informed our allies of what we needed--it seems they did not perform quite as well as expected."

Miyris snorted and turned back to the scrying mirror.  The explorers--a band of rejects assembled by a blithering madman--had stolen everything from her.  They'd destroyed her ship, taken her soldiers prisoner, unknowingly hijacked the portal that was suppsed to be for her, and left her for dead.  But for a servant of Vol, sometimes death is only the beginning...

"So now they have the Codex, they have a guide...do you understand what this means, ghost?  It means we've completely failed, and Lady Vol is going to be damn upset.  We were supposed to either make sure they didn't get to the Frostfell or that they didn't have the Codex with them when they did.  We've managed to do neither!"

"But..."

"But nothing!  Your gargoyles were supposed to make sure they didn't meet up with any of the natives.  Without a guide, those fools wouldn't have lasted two days out there, and all our problems would have been solved."

The ghost flickered in the air, an unearthy equivalent of a shrug.  "One guide might not be that much help..."

"Hrrmm.  Perhaps you're right."  Miyris stared at the mirror.  She knew that the gargoyles didn't have much of a chance to defeat the well-armed explorers.  But then again, the ice beasts were just supposed to be a distraction.  If only that Uldra had stayed put!

"Mistress...I do have a suggestion that may be of help.  If we can contact our allies in the Frostfell, we may be able to..."  The ghost's spectal voice trailed off as it began to whisper into the cleric's ear.

Miyris' eyes widened as she listened to the ghost's plan.  "Of course!"  She smiled, twisting her withered face into a horrible grin.  "Heh.  Why didn't I think of that?  Those bumbling explorers will be dead long before they reach Etvelkairn!"​
{OOC} Just a little cutscene to add a bit of flavour and thicken the plot.  I will continue the combat in my next post. {/OOC}

[Krug] - 



Spoiler



You can easily tell that these creatures are completely _un_natural--they have no place in the cycle of life.  They were probably created by some sort of Wizard, although judging by their sheer numbers, such a Wizard must have been working for years and years to assemble this army.



[Floe] - 



Spoiler



The gargoyles do not emit an aura of cold, but their attacks are infused with cold energy, causing them to deal extra damage (unless their target is resistant, as you are).  Like Snow Falling, when she hears your command, instantly leaps into action so as to defend you.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Feb 8, 2005)

"Damnation! They seem to be made completely out... of.... ice!!" He slows his ineffective assault to step to the left tword the sled. "A bit of assistance would be appreciated! I have ahd a brilliant idea!", he shouts to his party members on top of the sled, hoping they can occupy the gargoyle long enough to retrieve the ice-melt powder from the sled.

nonamazing:



Spoiler



Duh! Thankfully Norderil has a higher Wisdom than I do.


----------



## Krug (Feb 8, 2005)

*"I hope so!"* growls Mong, as she tries to give covering fire if she takes care of the Gargoyle in front of her.


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 8, 2005)

The melee turns fierce and chaotic as the gargoyles swarm all over you, clawing and biting.  Floe whistles sharply, causing her companion to leap into action.  The snow leopard rushes to her mistress' side, avoiding the gargoyle's claws as she does so.  Satisfied that the gargoyles' attentions have been diverted, Floe casually steps back, laughing, and tosses a small orb of flame at one of the ice beasts.

Meanwhile, Norderil spots the melt powder vials in a small box near the front of the sled.  He ducks under the claws of one gargoyle, but a second one catches the gnome across the shoulder, its chilly nails tearing through several layers of cold weather clothing to pierce the soft flesh beneath.  Norderil stumbles, shudders, then catches himself on the edge of the sled.  As the gargoyles closes behind him, he quickly snatches up a vial and tosses it over his shoulder.  There is a brief sound of rushing water, and when the scholar turns around, he sees that the monster has been melted in half--its upper body gone entirely.  The gargoyle's legs remain upright for a few seconds before crashing to the ground in opposite directions.  Before Noderil can grab a second vial, however, another gargoyle rushes at him.  Mong, her first shot having finished off one of the other creatures, takes the gargoyle in the chest with her second arrow, slowing it down just enough for Norderil to adopt a defensive position.  Although he manages to dodge out of the way of the creature's claws and bite, he's taken off guard when the gargoyle lowers its head and juts one of its curved horns into his side.  Norderil grimaces as the unnatural cold ravages his body.

Karthak, standing atop the sled, spots Noderil's clever use of the melt power.  Karthak kneels down and fumbles for one of the vials, tossing it at the nearest gargoyle.  The powder works like a quick-acting acid--when it strikes one of the creatures it almost instantly melts away.  On the other side of the sled, Barandurr and Toshanharath both managed to take down one of the gargoyles, leaving just one creature to face their combined wrath.  Unafraid, it attacks Toshanharath savagely, but causes only minor wounds.

Two of the remaining gargoyles attack Floe's animal companion, while the last one goes after Floe herself.  The leopard yelps as she is bitten, and Floe takes a glancing blow across her side, but neither is badly hurt.

Far to the north, you can just make out the rest of the gargoyles.  They seem to be landing--what could they be doing out there?​
Okay, here's the breakdown of round four:

Floe uses Handle Animal as a free action to call her companion, which makes a pounce attack on one of the gargoyles threatening Floe, dealing 8 total damage to Gargoyle H.  (bite: 12 +7=19 hit; 1d6+3=6) (claw1: 3 +2=5 miss) (claw2: 13 +2=15 miss) (rake1: 5 +7=12 miss) (rake2: 17 +7=24 hit; 1d3+1=2)

Floe tosses a bit of flame at Gargoyle H, dealing 16 points of damage. (roll: 15 +5=20 hit; 1d6+5x2=16).

Karthak holds his action until he gets a chance to see what Norderil's idea is.

Norderil moves over to the sled, provoking two attacks of opportunity as he does so, one of which hits and deals *5* points of damage (1 of which is cold) (aoo1: 3 +5=8 miss) (aoo2: 11 +5=16 hit; 1d4+2+1d6=5).  Norderil grabs the melt power and hits gargoyle K with it, causing its instant destruction (saving throw failed).

Toshanharath hits gargoyle P (roll: 15 +6=21 hit) and Barandurr hits gargoyle N (roll: 12 +5=17 hit), both destroying their targets (I didn't bother rolling damage because each of those gargoyles were very, very low on hit points).  Then both warriors take five-foot steps to position themselves on either side of gargoyle O (each gains a +2 flanking bonus to hit on their next attack).

Gargoyle O attacks Toshanharath dealing *8* points of damage (4 of which is cold) (claw1: 17 +5=22 hit; 1d4+2+1d6=8) (claw2: 2 +5=7 miss) (bite: 4 +3=7 miss) (gore: 13 +3=16 miss).

Gargoyle L takes a 5-foot step forward and attacks Norderil, dealing 10 points of damage (6 of which is cold) (claw1: 2 +5=7 miss) (claw2: 6 +5=11 miss) (bite: 12 +3=15 miss) (gore: 19 +3=22 hit; 1d6+1+1d6=10).

Gargoyles H and I make attacks on Like Snow Falling (claw1: 15 +5=20 hit; 1d4+2+1d6=9) (claw2: 18 +5=23 hit; 1d4+2+1d6=7) (bite: 14 +3=17 miss) (gore: 5 +3=8 miss) (claw1: 4 +5=9 miss) (claw2: 10 +5=15 miss) (bite: 5 +3=8 miss) (gore: 4 +3=7 miss), dealing a total of *16* points of damage to the leopard (9 of which is cold damage).

Gargoyle J moves and attacks Floe dealing *4* damage (claw: 17 +5=22 hit; 1d4+2=4).

Mong attacks gargoyle M and kills it, then takes her second shot on gargoyle L dealing 9 dmaage to it (shot1: 16 +9=25 hit; kill) (shot2: 18 +9=27 hit; 1d8+5=9).

Finally, Karthak grabs a melt powder and tosses it at gargoyle L, which is destroyed (saving throw failed).

The situation:  no gargoyles left on the west side of the sled.  Barandurr and Toshanharath are facing gargoyle O (undamaged) on the east side of the sled.  A few feet away, Floe and Like Snow Falling are facing the last three gargoyles: H (somewhat damaged), I (undamaged), and J (undamaged).  H and I are threatening Like Snow Falling; J is threatening Floe.  Your party should be easily able to finish off these creatures in the next round of combat.

{OOC}Note: I'm working on figuring out how to attach images.  I have a scanner; future combats will include a scanned-in map (drawn on graph paper) to make visualizing each round a little easier.  Also, I'm experimenting with different ways/formats of relaying the cmbat rolls and information--let me know if you have any feedback.{/OOC}


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 8, 2005)

Floe calls Like Snow Falling away from the creatures, afraid for her companions safety, she steps up to take it's place and hurls another ball of fire at the damaged creature.









*OOC:*


Note that the Leopard reduces the effectivel level of the animal companion, meaning it gets no bonus HD at the moment. It has only 19 hps as a 3HD animal. I should have just gone with the wolf, *sigh*.


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 8, 2005)

{ooc}Oops--I was treating her as a 5 HD creature!  My bad--I should have realized that.  To make up for my mistake, let's say that Like Snow Falling is quite tough for a leopard--she has 24 hit points instead of 19.  That means that she still has 8 hit points left.{/ooc}


----------



## Krug (Feb 8, 2005)

Mong gets the hint and grabs some of the meltpowder to throw at the nearest Gargoyle, preferably those threatening Like Snow Falling. *"Lets see how you like some of this!"* she shouts.


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 10, 2005)

Norderil's clever idea helps you all to make short work of the remaining monsters.  Norderil, Karthak, and Mong fling vials of melt powder from atop the sled while Barandurr and Toshanharath bash the last remaining gargoyle into tiny fragments of ice.

Once the creatures are cleared away, Mong takes a moment to calm the animals.  The rest of the gargoyles seem to have vanished.  You find yourselves once again alone with the strange little blue-skinned girl.​
I just thought I'd speed things up a bit, since the conclusion of that combat was foregone.  Now your group JUST needs to decide what it's going to do next.

[Floe] - 



Spoiler



Here's what you know about the immediate area (this information will probably come in handy quite soon):
  To the north, through a deep valley, lies the home of the Dwarves, a quiet place seldomly visted by your people.  These days, the valley approach is protected by fierce frost giants who do the bidding of the Three (the powerful overlords who have taken over the Dwarve's home).
  If you head east, along the coastline, you would eventually reach the small semi-permanant village shared by the refugee Dwarves and your people.  The land between there and here, however, is the territory of the Greattusk clan.  When you travelled here, you were in the company of three great dwarven scouts (and you, of course, leave no tracks in the snow).  Your group was easily able to slip past the Greattusk warriors, but these strangers, so clumsy and uncomfortable on the ice, will not likely be so lucky.
  To the west once lay vast fields of rough tunda, relatively fertile in your people's eyes.  Since the coming of the Three, those lands have been constantly battered by evil storms-- nearly impossible to travel through.  Legends say that if one travels far enough to the west, one may eventually reach the home of the seldom-seen frost elves.
  Finally, the great sea lies to the south.  Your people are not sailors, so you have little experience of the vast deep.  You know that the strangers came from there, but you don't think they'd be leaving just as soon as they'd arrived, now would they?



[Krug] - 



Spoiler



{OOC} Not sure if you had noticed this--when Floe first arrived and was speaking Sylvan, your character was able to understand her.  Of course, it may well be that Mong purposely chose to ignore the little blue sprite. {/OOC}



[Norderil] - 



Spoiler



(Listen check): Your sharp gnomish senses pick up the sound of scream coming from some distance ahead.  Due to the lay of the land (a few lage snowdrifts between here and there), you can't quite see where the noise is coming from.  None of the others seems to have noticed it.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Feb 11, 2005)

Norderil climbs a bit up the sled and attempts to peer out over the surrounding drifts, a mildly concerened look on his face. "Do my senses decieve me? A scream upon the wind. By the Sage, do the trials of this blasted land never cease?" The recent excitement seems to have distracted norderil from his interpretive challenge, namely Floe.


----------



## Krug (Feb 11, 2005)

"Pah what bring these creatures here..."says Mong. She goes over to inspect the sprite. "For such a small creature you have a large pet!"


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 12, 2005)

Like Snow Falling growls softly at Mong as the ranger comes closer.  Rast slithers out of Mong's sleeve and stares at the leopard.  The two animal companions are both bewildered--neither has ever seen a creature quite like the other one.

A sudden shift in the wind brings you the sounds of a desperate battle--screams and clashes of weapons--from somewhere north of you. It seems that Norderil is right, once again.  The battle surely cannot be too far from your position, for the sounds are distinct, albeit distorted somewhat by the wind.  Unfortunately, none of you are able to make out exactly what is happening, due to the numerous snowdrifts that obscure your view.  Even from his perch atop the sled, Norderil can't see the battle, although he does note that the noises come from the direction that the rest of the gargoyles flew.

It's hard to tell, but some of the shouting may be Dwarven.​


----------



## Krug (Feb 12, 2005)

Mong moves towards the dogs. "Let us move quickly to aid the battle!" she says to the others. Rast slides around her, stilll observing Like Snow Falling.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 12, 2005)

Her mind leaping back to the scouts, she pauses no more and dashes, Like Snow Falling bounding beside her, towards the snowblind where she had left them.


----------



## Barkey (Feb 12, 2005)

Barandurr peers off into the distance, unable to see anything, he relies on his more sure-sighted companion Mong, and leaps on the sled.
"Ta battle, I'll see ta it tha e'ry evil thing on this blasted island is destroyed if thas wha it takes to get to tha home uf ma fathers. Lead on lass, I'll gladly fight beside ye, jus ye be carefull not ta mistake me for an enemy, I wouldna want one of them arrows buried gnome deep in me backside"


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 15, 2005)

The dogs, still somewhat nervous after the attack, tear off the second Barandurr grabs the reins and shouts.  The rest of you have only seconds to grab the sled before it speeds away.

A few moments later, you cross the last ridge.  Shattered ice golems lay all around, and in the middle of all the destruction lie three strange dwarven bodies.  One, a female, has been completely disemboweled, and a young male nearby has had his flesh gouged away from his face, leaving his skull torn and exposed.  The third dwarf, a stalwart, ice-bearded male, has been torn nearly in two but amazingly still fights on.  As you approach, you see him send a massive blue hammer crashing through the body of the last gargoyle, before collapsing in a heap.

Barandurr jumps of the sled and rushes over to the fallen dwarves, already whispering the words of a healing prayer.  The first two dwarves are clearly beyond help, but before Barandurr can use his magic on the third, the white-beard looks up at Barandurr and gasps with recognition.

"Krosklinn!", the ice dwarf whispers, his sky-blue eyes wide with surprise.  "You...you have...returned!"  The dwarf smiles weakly, then closes his eyes.

None of Barandurr's magic is able to bring him back.​
From what you can tell, all nine of the gargoyles that you saw fly in this direction have been defeated, but at a horrible cost.  These mysterious Dwarves (who are they? what are they doing here?) were sadly overpowered.  But this does prove one thing: there are Dwarves living in the Frostfell.

They look exactly like ordinary Dwarves, although somewhat paler of skin and hair tone.  Only the one with the white beard is unusual--although the coloring  may just be a result of his advanced age.

[Floe] - 



Spoiler



The white-bearded Dwarf was named Ico Icesinger, and the female was his sister, Dawn.  You never did learn the name of the younger male, although you do know he was also a member of the Icesinger clan.


----------



## Barkey (Feb 15, 2005)

Barandurr looks down and the mysterious dwarf in his arms, utterly defeated Barandurr begins to weep softly over the corpse. Under his breath he whispers an old dwarven prayer, "Onatar take ye to his great halls, May his food and drink fill ye. "
He looks up somberly at his companions, " These people are the kin I have spoken uf, Onatar knows why they were taken, but it tells me we be on the rite track. I am honor bound to my kin.. " He looks down at the bodies," to bury them. None need help me, I'll think no less of ye. " He turns and takes a small travel shovel off his back, and begins tearing at the hard frozen ground.


----------



## Krug (Feb 15, 2005)

Mong examines the bodies as she shifts back to natural form. Suppressing a hiss, she surveys the carnage. She will help to dig at the ground to bury those bodies. *"To earth they will return..."* she says.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Feb 15, 2005)

"Gnome deep indeed!" Norderil scoffs in mock indignation. He presses his hand to his wounds, and readys his sling as the sled takes off at a high clip, but realizes that he need not. "My... my word..," is all he can manage in a soft tone when he is confronted with the carnage. He immediatly leaps off the pile of equipment he made a makeshift seat, pickaxe in hand. He places a consoling hand on Barrandur's shoulder. "You've proven yourself to me as a true companion, I would be remice to do any less." He begins swinging, assisting Barrandur in breaking up the hard ground.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 15, 2005)

Floe sinks to her knees, despite the squabbling and the annoyances, she had been with these dwarves, good people, that at the sight she simply sat quietly for a moment.  Then in sylvan, "may their footfalls tread through their halls in remembrance."  She then begins to help Barandurr without a further word.


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 16, 2005)

At first, the frozen ground is as hard as stone, and nearly impossible to dig through.  Karthak studies his spellbook for a few minutes, then prepares a simple incantation that warms the earth, making the work easier.  Still, it is tiring, back-breaking labor, and you are all exhausted by the time it is done.

The funeral is simple and brief.  Once the dead are honorably buried, your group steps a few paces away, to decide what to do next.  A minor snowstorm has just begun--very light, the snow does not obscure your vision, but may be a harbinger of worse yet to come.  The sky remains just as grey as when you first stepped out of the ship, giving the impression that no time at all has passed, though you know several hours have gone by.  To the North, massive, forbidding mountians loom over you, casting dark shadows across the land.  Thick, ominous clouds conceal the mountains' distant peaks from your view.

"I think we should head back to the ship," Karthak says.  "Quentin will want to know what we've uncovered.  And I am worried that those ice creatures may have attacked the ship while we were away."​
{OOC}Just so everyone is aware, Karthak and Toshanharath are now offically NPCs.  I will take over playing them at this point (though they will likely be spending most of their time abord the ship).{/OOC}

Oh, here are your experience point awards up to this point in the story:
Barkey: 1,000 [900 (combat) + 100 (roleplaying)]
Krug: 1,000 [900 (combat) + 100 (roleplaying)]
Sorrow: 1,050 [900 (combat) + 100 (roleplaying) + 50 (solving a riddle)]
Floe: 1,000 [900 (combat) + 100 (roleplaying)]


----------



## Krug (Feb 16, 2005)

Mong growls. *"To come so far..."* her eyes glitter with a fierce rage. *"So be it. We did not come here to die,"* she snarls.


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 18, 2005)

It doesn't take you long to get back to the ship.  There's a gradual slope to the land which eases your travel--the sled covers ground much quicker going downhill.  The snow has picked up quite a bit, and is beginning to interfere with visibility.  Luckily, you can follow your own tracks fairly easily.

Soon, the great black prow of the ship comes into view, and the awful stench of the _Whale's Carcass_ assaults you a few moments later.  You can see the shillouette of Captain Gravan up on the prow and just beside him, the tip of what must be Quentin Voddlegrok.  The two appear to be arguing--you can just make out Voddlegrok's tiny hands dancing in the air.  Finally, you see Gravan hand his spyglass over to Voddlegrok, and a few seconds later the gnomish scholar cries out in surprise, loudly enough for you to hear even over the noise of the storm.

Gravan and Voddlegrok meet you outside the ship.  Before you have a chance to say anything, Voddlegrok rushes forward, clearly very excited.  He runs immediately to Floe, and stares at her in wonder.  "Oh, mm-my!  I can hardly believe it!  Gravan told me that you were bringing, um, someone back with you.  I insisted on seeing for myself, and yes!  You have brought back proof that the fabled Faries of the Ice are indeed real!  Oh, our expedition is a success!"

Behind the excited gnome, Gravan mumbles to himself, "Yes, I'm sure they'll put that on our graves.  I couldn't be happier."

Voddlegrok ignores the captain, all his attention focused on Floe.  "I wonder if she can understand us?  Hello," he says, speaking as one would to a child, "my...name...is...Quentin.  Do...you...have...a...name?"  He then starts repeating his test sentence in a variety of different languages, oblivious to the rest of you, while Floe looks somewhat skeptical and amused.

Gravan turns around to face the rest of you.  "Well, I didn't expect to see you again so soon.  I'd glad to see you're all okay--we caught sight of the ice creatures that were chasing after you.  I'm anxious to know what happened to you, but I'm sure you'll tell me in your own good time.  But before you do, I've got to tell you about what's been going on around here.  Flamesaxe found out we had a stowaway aboard the ship, and she's managed to charm the ears off of the little runt."  Gravan gestures toward Voddlegrok, still babbling away.  "Now, she's going to be down here in just a few moments, Flamesaxe is with her, and I just wanted to warn you that-"

But before Gravan can complete his warning, he is interrupted by a sudden crackle and flash of light.  "A _teleport_ spell!", shouts Karthak, and you all begin reaching for your weapons.

An elegantly dressed man, well-groomed with long black hair, has suddenly appeared, along with a slightly bent, elderly-looking warforged carrying a large pack.  The man seems just as surprised to see you as you are to see him.  He is unarmed, although you do notice a well-crafted mace at his belt.

The dark-haired man looks confused for a moment, then spots Voddlegrok, who stutters, "Why, is that you, B-balthazar?   W-what are you doing here?  And how did you manage to get access to a _teleport_ spell?  Don't tell me those old men at the Wayfarer's Guild have _that_ sort of influence, hmm?"  Voddlegrok suddenly notices the tension in the area, everyone's hands still on their weapons.  "Oh!  Oh, my, it's quite alright, my friends.  Lord Balthazar and I are quite well acquainted.  But I must say, I haven't the foggiest idea what a gentleman such as himself might be doing here."

At that moment, Flamesaxe climbs down out of the ship, followed shortly by a pale-skinned woman wearing an intricate, organic-looking breastplate.  Flamesaxe spots the elderly Warforged and stops, pointing.  "*It's you*!"

The elderly Warforged looks up at Flamesaxe.  "I am terribly sorry young master, but I do not believe we have met before."

Before Flamesaxe can reply, Captain Gravan suddenly shouts out in rage.  "What exactly is going on here!  This...ponce...appears out of nowhere, and all of you act like it's the most natural thing in the world!  Meanwhile, I've got this, this...werewolf running around my ship--don't try to tell me differently, lady, my grandmother taught me how to recognize your kind--and monsters made of ice coming out of the sky, and cute little blue-skinned girls--does anyone care to explain any of this to the captain of the ship!"​
Okay, the new characters have entered the story.  This is the time for each of the new players to make posts introducing their character, and for the other characters to get to know them.  A few snippets of private information follow:

[Floe] - 



Spoiler



The small person is certainly strange.  He looks sort of like a dwarf, but a bit smaller and not quite as stocky.  You might think he was a Dwarven child, were it not for the white hair and wrinkles around his eyes.  The way he is looking at you makes you nervous--there's an odd gleam in his eyes.  It's hard to tell, because his accent is so bad, but you think you heard him speaking Sylvan at some point, before you were interrupted.



[Mong] - 



Spoiler



Whoever this 'Balthazar' is, he doesn't seem like much of a threat to you.  But you find yourself almost instinctively disliking the woman in the dark armor...something about her seems familiar...



[Rigel] - 



Spoiler



You've just followed Flamesaxe off of the ship to meet the other explorers.  You saw Balthazar appear out of nowhere, and you are surprised to find that there is something oddly compelling about him.  You can't quite put your finger on it.  Oh, and since you were discovered, the captain has thought that you were a lycanthrope.  You have no idea why.



[Balthazar] - 



Spoiler



What an odd group!  This bitter captain fellow certainly seems on edge, but Quentin looks fine.  You expected to arrive on the ship while it was still at sea--you're surprised to find it has landed.  That's a bit ahead of schedule, then.  Damn, but it's beastly cold out here.  And what is that horrible stench?


----------



## Krug (Feb 18, 2005)

Mong walks around the woman in armor suspiciously. As to the accusations about her being a werewolf, she calmly replies. *"Snake. Not a wolf. I have no shame of what I am. And what does it matter as long as I perform it well?"* she says, snarling.


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 18, 2005)

"No, Mong," Gravan apologizes, "I did not mean to insult you, and I didn't mean to imply that you were a werewolf.  _She_ is the werewolf," he says, pointing at the woman in dark armor.  "Can't you tell?"

The woman does not seem like a werewolf to any of you.  Captain Gravan seems to be suffering from severe stress.


----------



## Krug (Feb 18, 2005)

*"Well she does not look like any shapeshifter..."* mutters Mong. She stares hard at the woman. *"So what business do you have here, really?"*


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 18, 2005)

As the short one is inspecting and spewing languages at Floe, she begins to mime his movements, putting on quite the show to amuse herself.  The flash of light and the appearance from nowhere of this figure surprise her, but in a moment she is once again caught up in the little ones inquisitiveness.  "Hi!" she says in Sylvan, quite bluntly.


----------



## RillianPA (Feb 18, 2005)

"Quentin!  Capital to see you.  Landed early, good for you."   Balthazar pulls a scented kerchief out of one sleeve, and holds it up to his nose.  "What is the beastly smell?  Oh, no Boroman doesn't have access to that kind of thing.  Poor chap came to me all in a dither, so I offered to help him out, gave me a chance to come see how you were doing, and to do a favor for Esravash d'Lyrandar..." he begins to say, when he finally notices the small blue woman.  "Quentin...you've done it! Discovered a new race.  Amazing.  Does she talk?"


----------



## Mark Causey (Feb 18, 2005)

"Dear keptin, if I truly vere a verevulf, our shiny silver-flamed friend here would have dispatched me already!"

Rigel pats Flamesaxe on the back and moves up to just behind Balthazar.

"I hope your trip vas pleasant. And, yes, my Lord, she does speak. Let us find out vat she has to say."

Rigel ignores everyone else, moves over to and crouches down to face level with Floe. She pushes past some of her hair, which had fallen. Her eyes fail to contain their curiosity as the float over Floe's body.

[Sylvan] - 



Spoiler



Vat brings you here? Have we attracted your people's attentions?"



She smiles, and tries to make it a warm one, but fails despite her best efforts.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Feb 18, 2005)

Norderil has looked better. He seems a might upset about the death of the native Dwarves, and is unsettled by the sudden appearances. He withdraws from the rest of the group some and his eyes dart about as if searching for threats. He never did removfe his hand from beneath his cloak. After a moment he sighs, and seems to regian some of his composure. He approaches Barrandur and says softly to him, "Come friend, I am weary. I am unsure of your condition, but I know I could use a drink. Let us toast to the battle fallen, aye?


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 19, 2005)

Quentin is pleased to see his friend Balthazar, and even more pleased to find that both he and Rigel share his interest in the diminutive blue fairy.  "Oh, yes!  She certainly can speak--Sylvan, it seems, though you have already noticed that, hmm, Ms. Rigel?  Balthazar, you should meet my new friend Rigel--she's quite the scholar, this one.  Yes, yes, indeed.  She has quite impressed me with her quick mind and firm grasp of reason.  So much so, in fact, that I've decided to add her to our exploratory party!"

Quentin turns back to face Floe.  "Of course, one may ask, 'where will our explorers go next?'  Perhaps this little one, um, may help us."  He begins speaking to Floe in [Sylvan] - 



Spoiler



"My friend--for I hope that I can call you friend--would you be so kind as to consider being our guide in these frozen lands?  My friends would dearly love to meet more of your people, or even--dare I say--the legendary Glacier Dwarves, should you know where to find them.  Will you help us?  I will happily give you any reward I have to give!



Meanwhile, Captain Gravan sneers at Rigel and mutters something under his breath.  When he notices Norderil and Barandurr drinking, he moves to join them.  "Will you spare a bit of that for me, eh?"


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 20, 2005)

> "Vat brings you here? Have we attracted your people's attentions?"
> 
> "My friend--for I hope that I can call you friend--would you be so kind as to consider being our guide in these frozen lands? My friends would dearly love to meet more of your people, or even--dare I say--the legendary Glacier Dwarves, should you know where to find them. Will you help us? I will happily give you any reward I have to give!"




"Oooo... they're intelligent!" Floe shouts happily in Sylvan.  She continues "You have attracted much attention here, the winds that sweep over the ice knew you were coming."  At the mention of the glacier dwarves she falls quiet, avoiding eye contact for a moment, she collects herself, "they have already seen three of them, although... although..." she breaks off, looking at the now drinking dwarf.


----------



## RillianPA (Feb 22, 2005)

"Fascinating.  Sounds a little like Elven, you say you can understand her Rigel?" In his obvious excitement Balthazar starts to pull the scented kerchief away from his nose, but then assaulted by the stench he quickly returns it.

"Oh, by the way, Quentin, my dear fellow, I have a couple of minor errands to complete.  First, is there a Karthak d'Lyrandar aboard?  I have a gift for him from his family.  Second, well old chap, I would dearly like to join your expedition.   Things have been positively stagnant since you left, and your quest sounds so fascinating.  Certainly not likely to run into to many insects or swamps around here, what?"


----------



## Barkey (Feb 23, 2005)

Barandurr stops in the middle of a drink from his flagon, he stares down at his mug looking as though something is inside it. He stares up thoughtfully, looking across at Norderil ," I consider ye as a brother me small friend.  Join me in a song eh?  Would that we help the fallen to find Onatar's halls. " Without waiting to see if Norderil decides to join in, Barandurr pours a bit out of his drink to toast his falled comrades, and begins to sing a dwarven funeral dirge. Realizing he has no idea how he knows the song he sings, he immediately loses the words. Then he takes a quick drink, and thoughtlessly begins again.


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 23, 2005)

The snow is light, and the wind is sharp, but your little group ignores the discomforts of the land's eternal twilight, either from excitment or intoxication.  Barandurr, Norderil, and Gravan share sips of Barandurr's celestial-infused ale, occasionally singing pieces of a song none of them has any way of knowing while nearby--but at the same time, very far away--three quiet ghosts watch their wake invisibly.

The rest of the group are gathered together near the sled, where Voddlegrok is still very, very excited about his 'discovery'.  "Um...the Dwarves have already seen us?  Oh my!"  He turns quickly to look at the rest of the group, his eyes lingering for a second on the drinking trio, noting the sense of melancholy in the air.  "Um...perhaps I have been a bit hasty.  Overly, um, excited with your--I mean my, er, _our_--discovery.  W-what has happened while you were away?"

Quickly, your group gives Voddlegrok the whole story.  He turns more serious as he learns about the deaths of the three Glacier Dwarves.  "Oh...this is horrible!  We must make contact with the remaining Dwarves as soon as possible.  I'm sure that we bear a responsibility to let them know about their comrades."  He turns to Floe [Sylvan] - 



Spoiler



"My noble friend of the ice--will you aid us in finding the home of the Dwarves?"



Meanwhile, a very tall half-elf draws Balthazar's attention away from Floe and Rigel.  "I am Karthak," the half-elf says, seeming somewhat distracted.  "I am not surprised to find my family connected to your appearance--for they are forever involved in all that I do, it seems.  What is it that they have sent?"​


----------



## RillianPA (Feb 23, 2005)

"Ah yes, Karthak, good to meet you, old chap." Balthazar starts to hold out his hand, realizes its holding the kerchief, switchs the kerchief to the other hand, and finally holds out his right hand to shake.   "Jenkins, please bring Lord Karthak that package."


----------



## Krug (Feb 23, 2005)

Mong eyes the package curiously, trying to get a peek...


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Feb 23, 2005)

Norderil drinks, aye, but prudently keeps from straying to deeply into his cups. He himself is curious as to Karthak's delivery, but doesn't interest himself as... overtly as Mong. He raises himself from the wake party, claps both Barrandur and Graven on the shoulder heartily, and approaches Quentin. "Quentin, might I ask something? How much do you know of the indiginous populace? Do you hane any ideas on how to get in contact with the dwarves? And incidently, despite my extensive repertoir of linguistic knowledge, I am seemingly incapable of communicating (through mundane means, mind you) with our native frind here. I don't suppose you'd consider accompanying us?" He asks this with hope in his voice, but his face belies his confidence Quentin will agree.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 24, 2005)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> He turns to Floe [Sylvan] -
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"The dwarves dwell with me people, I can bring you there," she nods half to herself, half to Voddlegrok.  "There is much danger in the Fell, if you wish me as a guide, you do as I say when I say."


----------



## Mark Causey (Feb 25, 2005)

"She vishes to lead us," Rigel declares loudly, standing up, trying to gain everyone's attention.
"Ven can we be ready to go? I am, of course, already ready. Or is zere a ... meeting of ze minds zat must occur first?"

Rigel places her hands on her kidneys and stretches and arches her back, limbering up for what may be to come.


----------



## nonamazing (Mar 2, 2005)

The package contains a curious curved horn made of pure silver and engraved with symbols representing the four winds. After Balthazar passes over the horn to young Karthak, Voddlegrok suggests that you all get a full night's rest before heading back out.  Of couse, it's difficult to say what 'night' is in the midst of all this perpetcual twilight, but the prospect of rest appeals to all of you.

In the morning, a tired-looking Karthak announces that he has worked out how to use the horn.  It allows words to be carried with the wind over great distances, which would enable you to contact the mainland.  Unfortunately, the horn can only be used by a Dragonmarked member of House Lyrandar, so Karthak reluctantly announces that he must remain with the ship in order to serve as a base of commouncations for the expedition.  Toshanharath surprisingly announces that he plans to stay with Karthak, although his motives remain a mystery.

Voddlegrok quickly announces the new exploratory party lineup: Balthazar (and Jenkins), Rigel, Barandurr, Mong, and Norderil, with the friendly uldra Floe as your guide.  It takes you a few moments to get re-organized.  As the sled is prepared, Flamesaxe glares at Jenkins with obvious distrust, but says nothing.  Captain Gravan makes it loudly known that he feels uncomfortable with adding Rigel to the expedition, but Voddlegrok, in a rare move, stands his ground and defends the pale young woman.

It's much colder today, with a strong wind blowing directly into your faces.  There's an ominious feeling in the air, and every shadow seems threatening.  You travel north for several hours before reaching the graves of the fallen dwarven warriors.  From here, you can head north to where a group of forbidding mountains dominates the horizon, or you can head either east or west along the snow plains.​

Those characters that were wounded may now consider themselves fully healed (I'm assuing that Barandurr will make use of his remaining spells to aid the wounded).  Now you have to choose a direction.  What is your party's consensus?  North, East, or West?


----------



## Krug (Mar 2, 2005)

Mong says a prayer for the dwarven warriors. "North would be my vote," she says.


----------



## RillianPA (Mar 2, 2005)

"Well, chums, seems to me that we have a guide, with strong opinions about how to survive out here.  Maybe we ought to give her a listen, what?"


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 2, 2005)

"Vell, vat do you have to say, Icy one?"

{OOC}nonamazing - 



Spoiler



What do I know about the Grimoire's last known location or the Lord's expedition? That will be a guiding factor in how I answer and manipulate people.


{/OOC}


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 4, 2005)

Nonamazing: Where are the glacier dwarves and my people, that might dictate where we head first.


----------



## nonamazing (Mar 6, 2005)

[Ferrix] - Check out the spoiler text in this post for a quick overview of what Floe knows about this area.  (Basically, your people and the refugee Dwarves are to the east, and the occupied Dwarven city is to the north.)

[adamantineangel] - Rigel knows this: 



Spoiler



The book was brought to the Frostfell by a man namded Grinton Steed, who was part of Lord Boroman's original expedition.  Grinton, and the book, never returned.  Lord Boroman claimed that Grinton was dead, and the book was never mentioned again.  Finding some natives here who might have met the previous explorers could provide you with more clues.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 9, 2005)

"As you seek the dwarves, we must cross to the east, following the coastline.  It is dangerous as it is the land of Greattusk warriors, and you travel loudly on the snow and ice.  The dwarves are with my people, expelled from their homeland to the north." All of this is said with her light voice, but a sternness in her body language surprises you, so unlike her prior playfulness.


----------



## RillianPA (Mar 9, 2005)

"Seems sensible, we should seek the dwarves before we seek their home.  Very well, I vote we head east."


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 9, 2005)

With the last of the morning's sun reflecting off her pale face, Rigel salutes the eastward direction, shielding her eyes.

"Vat are ve vaiting for?"

Thinking to herself, she wonders at the expanse she's arrived on, worried that's she's gone too far and deep to escape her previous life. She reflexively puts both her hands on her crossed pommels behind her, streching her back and expanding her bosom. She rolls her hands down to the hammer and sword's scabbard bases and brings them back to her hips. She smiles at no one in particular, her eyes lost in the sky.


----------



## nonamazing (Mar 10, 2005)

It doesn't take long to re-orient the sled and begin heading east, the wind at your backs.  Everything remains just as grey and bleak as the moment you first arrived--no sign whatsoever that any time has passed.  There's no sun in the sky, no moons, no stars.  Everything is blank and featureless, except for the occasionally brilliant storms that swirl around the northern mountain range.

Floe informs you that the journey to the uldra/dwarven refugee village will take roughly three days.  You get a good start--the weather is clear and the cold is far from severe.  But after several hours of travel, Mong catches sight of a black column of clouds heading your way, and wisely calls a halt.  Working with Floe and Barandurr, Mong arranges your tents along the side of a snowdrift, away from the oncoming wind and storm.​
Mong makes a Survival check, assisted by Floe and Barandurr, and sets up a decent shelter for your camp.

Now is a good time to review your character's winter gear.  In your next post, please make a note exactly what level of precautions your character is taking against the cold, both for the time in camp, and for your next day of travel.  At the moment, it is about 10 degrees below freezing, but the storm may drop it much below that.


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 10, 2005)

"Vy is the sky empty? Vere are the moons?" Rigel asks aloud. This fact alone causes her some panic, they have followed her on all of her journeys. She doesn't realize in the shock how silly a question it seems. She seems mentally younger than her appearance would assume. She grips her arms about her, cold at the idea, not at the weather.

{OOC}Resistance to Cold 5 and Boots of the Winterlands gird Rigel against the frigid weather.{/OOC}


----------



## Krug (Mar 10, 2005)

Mong wraps herself up in her furs, and uses her training to see what else she can do to protect herself. _Survival Skill check_


----------



## nonamazing (Mar 14, 2005)

Mong has no trouble whatsoever preparing herself and Rast for the cold weather.  First, she hunts down a pair of snow rabbits.  Then, while Barandurr cooks up some ale-soaked rabbit stew, Mong uses the rabbits' tough sinews in order to sew her winter furs tight together, sealing her almost completely from the cutting winds.  She takes the time to sew a special inner lining for her cold-sensitive snake companion.  Because the general level of brightness is quite low, she doesn't bother with the snow goggles, although she does rub a small bit of melt power on the soles of her boots, to give her some extra traction.  Finally, she notices Balthazar and Jenkins also struggling with their winter gear, and curtly gives them a few pointers on how to prepare themselves correctly.

Poor old Jenkins keeps watch while the party eats and rests.  Barandurr's cooking is surprisingly enjoyable (he's able to tenderize the gamy rabbit meat), although the high alcohol content is enough to make you all quite drowsy.  After eating, you all settle down for some well-deserved rest.​
At this point, I judge all of the characters to have adequate defense against the current level of cold.  Rigel and Floe are the best protected, and the others are just behind, all having a fairly equal level of protection.


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 14, 2005)

Nervous, that night, Rigel tries as quietly as she can to take a short walk away from the camp (but with the fire still in line of sight) and practice her weapon movements and maneuvers.

If unnoticed or unaccosted, she returns to camp, physically exhausted, and settles again for her rest.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Mar 15, 2005)

Norderil will spend the before bed hours with Floe and Balthazaar, attempting to find out if there is any common means of communication they can work out. If still stonewalled, he will cover ofver the material and notes he has with him and has made on the region, and prepare for the long cold night ahead.


----------



## Krug (Mar 15, 2005)

Mong is jittery at the camp. The cold environment was making her edgy, and this was certainly colder than she had known. She is curious about Floe and speaks with her about her people and history. *"Such a creature of beauty and power you are,"* she says to him.


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 18, 2005)

If this conversation takes place before or after her exercises, Rigel will act as a translator to the best of her ability.


----------



## nonamazing (Mar 20, 2005)

Floe becomes the center of attention after dinner.  Norderil's insightful questioning gives him a crude working knowledge of the Uldra language.  With Balthazar and Rigel's assistance, Norderil manages teach the rest of the group the simple form of communication.  It won't work well for any sort of complicated topics, but you should be able to relay simple ideas (such as yes or no, simple directions, warnings, etc.).

Rigel is easily able to sneak away from the others afterwards.  She finds herself enjoying the quick cold winds of the snowstorm.  The clouds make things dark enough for her to feel really comfortable, as though it were the dead of night.  She sees nothing unusual during her exercise routine, although as she heads back to camp, she has a curious feeling as though something out in the darkness is slyly watching her.

After the storm passes (about twelve hours from when you stopped), Mong secures the dogs into their harnesses as the rest of you stow away the tents and your gear.  The sky is once again featureless and grey.  Floe gets your bearings, and you begin heading east once again.

A few hours later, Floe calls a halt, claiming to have spotted something moving up ahead.  The rest of you don't see anything unusual, although Barandurr and Jenkins both claim to have caught a glimpse of some sort of large white-furred animal near a rocky outcropping about 200 feet away.  The rocks are one of two massive natural structures, about 40 feet apart that flank your path--it looks like whatever Floe and the others saw has hidden behind the leftmost structure.  Huge snow drifts obliterate your path to either side, leaving the opening between the rocks the only possible way forward.​


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 22, 2005)

"Floe! Vat is it? Vat is going on?"

Rigel shivers, and not from the cold. She readies her weapons, her paranoia taking over.

_"Have you brought us here to kill us, invaders in your land?"_

Rigel stiffens, trying to determine her true foe.


----------



## Krug (Mar 22, 2005)

Mong takes out her bow and prepares an arrow. She hisses as she peers into the outcropping. *"A perfect spot for an ambush,"* she says.

She moves forward, ahead of the group, but not between the outcropping itself, to check out if she can spot the phantom figure.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Mar 23, 2005)

Norderil, pleased with himself after last night's linguistic endeavours, decides to stay with the wagon. He will ready his sling however, and to noone in particular says "My, but I am beginning to wish that I had in fact brought something somewhat more formidible than my current armament."


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 23, 2005)

Floe gestures towards the leftmost structure, whatever it was, it was big.  At Rigel's panic, the Uldra shoots a glare at the paranoid but then disregards her and moves forward with Mong to see if she can get a better look.  She directs Like Snow Falling to pace slightly off to the right of them.


----------



## RillianPA (Mar 24, 2005)

Balthazar will saunter along about 10 feet behind Floe and Mong.  While he looks relaxed and unconcerned...magical energy begins to leak from his eyes and from around his hands, as he prepares to unleash his birthright.


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 24, 2005)

Unsure where to focus her energies, Rigel pays attention to the flank of the group, fearing a pincer type attack. She readies an action to charge any movement she sees from without her group.


----------



## nonamazing (Apr 5, 2005)

Ah...

I'm sure you've all noticed by now that I haven't updated in quite a while.  I kept putting it off and putting it off, and feeling guiltier and guiltier each day.  And I've been wanting to try and explain myself, to apologize to everyone...

I don't really have any sort of excuse.  I just haven't been able to write lately.  I feel stupidly pretentious calling it writer's block, but that's essentially what it is.

So I'm calling the game to an end, and hoping that none of you will be too upset with me.  This was my first foray into PbP gaming, and I think I just wasn't cut out for it.  You all have my humblest apologies.


----------



## Krug (Apr 5, 2005)

Sorry to hear that nonamazing.  It was a great game and your writing is excellent. Hope it leads to something big in the future.


----------



## Mark Causey (Apr 6, 2005)

I had fun. Thanks for the chance!


----------

